# 05/27 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Iron Mike Tyson is in the house!



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I guess this will be where Tyson knocks someone out. Hopefully Sammy after Jericho uses him as a human shield.

Interested to see if whoever wins the battle royal will be Cody's 1st feud after winning the title or if it will just be a filler defense.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So either Jericho turns on Ssmmy or Tyson knocks out Sammy. Take your pick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm guessing the Pep Rally is where Matt Hardy and Jericho begin their 1v1 feud, Hopefully it's not too comical. Meanwhile Hangman/Omega continue feuding with the Young Bucks. Or maybe they just start feuding with The Best Friends seeing as they are #1 Contenders while the Bucks move on to The Revival? I wonder if Tyson knocks anyone out. His appearance should be good for ratings. 



Erik. said:


> So either Jericho turns on Ssmmy or Tyson knocks out Sammy. Take your pick.


Jericho turning on Sammy would be huge for him. I don't really know if I want SG to be a babyface yet though.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I wonder what this is about? Maybe Fyter Fest on the cruise? that would be pretty awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265446262981251074


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I wonder what this is about? Maybe Fyter Fest on the cruise? that would be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265446262981251074


This is shaping up to be a pretty "event-filled" Dynamite tomorrow. Brian Cage w/Taz confronting Moxley is also something to see.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Damn, that's a good signing for Impact. She said her preferred choice was AEW. I guess AEW just weren't interested in signing her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265453684172996609


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I hate the battle royal for the tnt championship. The new belt is already messing up the ranking system. The ranking system is one of the things that made AEW different.

At least they haven't totally dropped a storyline yet. The nightmare collection had some resolution over youtube videos.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> I hate the battle royal for the tnt championship. The new belt is already messing up the ranking system. The ranking system is one of the things that made AEW different.
> 
> At least they haven't totally dropped a storyline yet. The nightmare collection had some resolution over youtube videos.


Do they have a ranking system for the TNT Championship?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Do they have a ranking system for the TNT Championship?


nope - top 5 men is in contention for both titles

not great / they should maybe have a ranking for it


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope - top 5 men is in contention for both titles
> 
> not great / they should maybe have a ranking for it


Secondary title holder is top contender if you look at boxing etc.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dr. Britt and the Battle Royale pique my interest a little. The rest not so much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Secondary title holder is top contender if you look at boxing etc.


huh! Fair point

or maybe no2 ranked man is no1 contender for the TNT title

i’m assuming the AEW champ will likely rarely be defended on tv now - if ever


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope - top 5 men is in contention for both titles
> 
> not great / they should maybe have a ranking for it


Top 5 guys being in contention for both belts is fine though.

I guess it could also be a way of having someone who isn't ready for a main title feud, but who's racking up wins, get a TNT title shot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yup, true true

perfect belt for Darby

especially if he finally beats Cody


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yup, true true
> 
> perfect belt for Darby
> 
> especially if he finally beats Cody


Yeah. 

Wardlow for example is racking up wins. But it's far too early for him to get a world title shot. In all honesty, it's too early for him to get a TNT title shot but arleast history is there they can play off.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope - top 5 men is in contention for both titles
> 
> not great / they should maybe have a ranking for it


How would the differentiate though without differing rules?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

taker1986 said:


> I wonder what this is about? Maybe Fyter Fest on the cruise? that would be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265446262981251074


Fyter Fest is in late June or early July. The cruise won't be until next year. Tickets probably just go on sale tomorrow. Since you can't do a cruise with all those people right now. While it's not like Jericho owns the ship. So they aren't gonna do wrestling on empty ship.



taker1986 said:


> Damn, that's a good signing for Impact. She said her preferred choice was AEW. I guess AEW just weren't interested in signing her.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265453684172996609


Theres some rumored heat with her and EVPs. Since I heard she dropped out of All In at last minute to sign with WWE.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> I wonder what this is about? Maybe Fyter Fest on the cruise? that would be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265446262981251074


Wont matter
That cruise (and all others) will not be going ahead by Feb next year


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Wont matter
> That cruise (and all others) will not be going ahead by Feb next year


Fyter fest is about June time, no? So June 2021 could be a possibility


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Fyter fest is about June time, no? So June 2021 could be a possibility


The JeriCruise will not go ahead in February


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> The JeriCruise will not go ahead in February


I said June 2021. I am not disagreeing with you that it won’t go ahead in February. You ok there?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm guessing the Pep Rally is where Matt Hardy and Jericho begin their 1v1 feud, Hopefully it's not too comical. Meanwhile Hangman/Omega continue feuding with the Young Bucks. Or maybe they just start feuding with The Best Friends seeing as they are #1 Contenders while the Bucks move on to The Revival? I wonder if Tyson knocks anyone out. His appearance should be good for ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho turning on Sammy would be huge for him. I don't really know if I want SG to be a babyface yet though.


Hmm the storyline actually sort of leads more to a Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy feud. Since debuting, Matt has tried to murder Sammy almost every week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Hmm the storyline actually sort of leads more to a Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy feud. Since debuting, Matt has tried to murder Sammy almost every week.


Yeah this is true, I’m fine with either feud


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If all the advertised stuff delivers and Hangman is there and does something awesome, this Dynamite should be fire


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If all the advertised stuff delivers and Hangman is there and does something awesome, this Dynamite should be fire


Just great to have talent back in general. 

Even better when they can get some of the foreign talent back. PAC, Penta, Dark Order etc.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Trump Admin declared hockey players "essential service" so Canadians can cross the border for when NHL starts up. I assume this will go for all "professional athletes" and Vince will get a pro-wrestling carve out that would then apply to AEW. Might mean Uno and Grayson can appear sooner than June 21st.

Also this likely would apply to NBA teams who will have Euro based players coming back over so UK based talent probably able to come back soon as well - if they want to.

They can enter US, and go home of course but home countries would probably require a 14 day quarantine every time they do go home.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why do i feel this is setting up a Revolt debut


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265655698886705154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265656406520324096


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I really feel bad for Spears. I said it felt like he was “leaving the territory”. Wonder if his contract is up and not being resigned.

He really stepped up and gave them a good hand during the pandemic. Hope he finds work somewhere.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I really feel bad for Spears. I said it felt like he was “leaving the territory”. Wonder if his contract is up and not being resigned.
> 
> He really stepped up and gave them a good hand during the pandemic. Hope he finds work somewhere.


Never been a fan of the guy honestly, but he certainly deserved better than whatever the hell THAT was (if he truly is done).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> I really feel bad for Spears. I said it felt like he was “leaving the territory”. Wonder if his contract is up and not being resigned.
> 
> He really stepped up and gave them a good hand during the pandemic. Hope he finds work somewhere.


Maybe he was so verbal about Dustin Rhodes retiring because he was about to retire himself?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

There is something about a random battle royal to determine a number contender for a championship that I just find lazy booking.

Doesnt look like the strong episode of aew from the preview


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Never been a fan of the guy honestly, but he certainly deserved better than whatever the hell THAT was (if he truly is done).


"THAT" was probably is idea.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Whether he enters the royal or not, Tyson has to get physical tonight with someone. That is what the people want to see.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> "THAT" was probably is idea.


Then if so, he has no respect for himself.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Shawn Spears really working you guys with that tweet?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Shawn Spears has finally found his tag team partner.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You know the "done" can also mean that he found his tag partner.

EDIT : lol at the same time optikk XD


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I feel like we will get a lot of new stories kicking off tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> You know the "done" can also mean that he found his tag partner.
> 
> EDIT : lol at the same time optikk XD


that is what I was alluding to - Done = (done deal) teaming with the Revolt

start of their stable

not sure what all these retirement stuff suddenly is


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought the Spears match was funny as hell. It was some classic Flair shit. Some people will say, "Oh, they just did Flair's act." But I was watching it and knowing exactly what they were doing the moment Spears came out in the full suit. They were broadcasting the homage. The critics I've seen out there (it's still real to them damn it) saying that he was buried-- they don't know enough about wrestling to know that that was a f'n Flair match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

How do you guys expect them to bridge this Allin/Cage feud with the program with Mox?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> How do you guys expect them to bridge this Allin/Cage feud with the program with Mox?


That is a tough one

the only possible answer is ‘fuckery’ - Taz is not done with Allin, his pride has been slighted

and Allin isn’t done with them - he might just do the olde ‘make a statement’ - during one of Cage’s matches

edit> i have a feeling this is going to be a story-heavy show tonight


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I thought the Spears match was funny as hell. It was some classic Flair shit. Some people will say, "Oh, they just did Flair's act." But I was watching it and knowing exactly what they were doing the moment Spears came out in the full suit. They were broadcasting the homage. The critics I've seen out there (it's still real to them damn it) saying that he was buried-- they don't know enough about wrestling to know that that was a f'n Flair match.


Flair can show his ass a time or three, because he is made legitimate in every promotion by being multiple time champ and always at the top of the card. Plus, Flair isn’t in a bonafide squash match against 50 year old Dustin Rhodes.

Very cool if they actually let Spears get some payback on the Rhodes’, but I’ll believe that when I see it. He’s been that family’s personal whipping boy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is a tough one
> 
> the only possible answer is ‘fuckery’ - Taz is not done with Allin, his pride has been slighted
> 
> ...


Considering the last two Fallout shows they have put on TNT, I would hope they do a more story-based episode. The last 2 times they’ve had random bullshit on the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And right on cue, I see Page and Omega are nowhere to be seen, but hey, there’s goddamn Matt Hardy again!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> How do you guys expect them to bridge this Allin/Cage feud with the program with Mox?


Cage/Mox match could just be used to build the Cage/Allin feud, since the match is at Fyter Fest, not All Out.

Maybe Allin costs Cage the match in some fashion?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Has Tyson promoted his appearance tonight?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think we might see Jeff Cobb return tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoanma said:


>


You need a new gif lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> I think we might see Jeff Cobb return tonight.


That would be great, why do you figure this?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So from what's been announced tonight (and it seems like they've got a lot of shit going on tonight):

*Tyson is knocking out either Jericho or Sammy

*Britt will make the most of this injury with a great vignette.

*I assume the IC Pep Rally will bleed into what Tyson is doing.

*Cage squashes somebody, eventually he and Taz confront Mox. I think Darby is held off this episode.

*I can see Mox showing up right after Cage's match and maybe we get a little promo duel with Mox and Taz.

*Britt will squash or semi squash someone. Not sure what her next direction is. Britt is hurt for the time being. I guess she'll stick with Nyla for the time being.

*Matt and The Bucks beat Janela and Private Party, without a doubt. I imagine this match will just be the prelude for something that happens afterward with Matt and The Bucks. Question is what it will be.

*No idea who wins the battle royal. Could be Archer if they want to continue that feud. If it's for a filler defense, I don't know, maybe someone like Scropio.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> That would be great, why do you figure this?


Inner circle lost there having a pep rally and jericho says they have an ace or a trump card for them out comes Cobb.

bit out there


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265760688204546049 😂 😂 😂


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Inner circle lost there having a pep rally and jericho says they have an ace or a trump card for them out comes Cobb.
> 
> bit out there


I could envision it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They’ve been going back and forth since Sunday


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

guevara, verb
definition: to be run over by a golf cart while fleeing from your enemies


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You need a new gif lol


I love traditions.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Pep rally should open the show with Jericho putting a bounty on the head of Mike Tyson to finally get his revenge and for Inner Circle to get their mojo back. That way you have the whole night of Ortiz, Santana and Sammy looking to jump Tyson with fans having to tune in all show for any payoff of it. 

I'm not feeling Taz with Cage. I just never found Taz much of a mic guy at least to the level to be a mouthpiece. I also worry that with Cage surely losing to Mox in 4 weeks or so it means Cage will then go over in any Allin feud. 

Given the battle royale winner faces Cody next week, it could really be anybody as it's a throw away title defense sure win for Cody. I think the BR will be more used to launch other feuds - whoever eliminates Brodie for example will be their next target. Somebody like Colt or Sabian will win.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking like a shit fallout show. Nothing new here. They’re really not good at them.

Would love to be wrong, but there aren’t any crowds, so we might as well continue to expect them to give us bullshit stories.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Looking like a shit fallout show. Nothing new here. They’re really not good at them.
> 
> Would love to be wrong, but there aren’t any crowds, so we might as well continue to expect them to give us bullshit stories.


lets wait for the show


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lets wait for the show


Bdon is the guy in every horror movie who's always saying "we all gonna die" while rocking back and forth.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> Bdon is the guy in every horror movie who's always saying "we all gonna die" while rocking back and forth.


And Cody Rhodes would be the villain in a mask with the chainsaw


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Bdon is the guy in every horror movie who's always saying "we all gonna die" while rocking back and forth.


This made me laugh. Although, it would “you are all going to die”, because I would read the writing on the wall and assume I still have time to leave before being killed.



optikk sucks said:


> And Cody Rhodes would be the villain in a mask with the chainsaw


I mean, Cody would play the role of Billy Loomis, acting fucking dead for 15 minutes just to see how much Sydney Prescott cares about him, then he is the evil mastermind behind all the shit decisions along the way.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a feeling tonight will be a really good show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Butcher and Blade confirmed at taping - new gimmick? 

MJF, Wardlow, Cabana, Jurassic Express conformed so far in Battle Royal

TNT title match next week vs winner


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So apparently foreign pro athletes are being permitted to come back into the US, hopefully this means guys like Pac and Pentagon won't be away much longer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

When all this pandemic BS is over, their roster is fookin’ stacked

just imagine Archer v Pac

or a LU rematch of Penta v Cage

2020 can still be great


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

When PAC comes back shit is gonna get LIT🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When PAC comes back shit is gonna get LIT🔥 🔥 🔥


is it wrong for me to just want to push him in the title scene?

him with the AEW champ and Lucha Bros as tag champs will be such a good visual for ‘Death Triangle’


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When all this pandemic BS is over, their roster is fookin’ stacked
> 
> just imagine Archer v Pac
> 
> ...


All that talent, and they didn’t know how to write any compelling stories for 10 wrestlers in attendance at the Nightmare Factory. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When PAC comes back shit is gonna get LIT🔥 🔥 🔥


Him and Penta. Death Triangle gonna bring it every week they're on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> All that talent, and they didn’t know how to write any compelling stories for 10 wrestlers in attendance at the Nightmare Factory. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Bdon, dude.... i swear






You’re really fucking Toby-ing up the joint brah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bdon, dude.... i swear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I lying?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is it wrong for me to just want to push him in the title scene?
> 
> him with the AEW champ and Lucha Bros as tag champs will be such a good visual for ‘Death Triangle’


I want the same thing haha that shit would be thugged out, 3 Man Power Trip lol, put the TNT Title on PAC too and we got ourselves a show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bdon, dude.... i swear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kid lives to ruin the mood, I’m sure he’s that way in real life lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So tonight is live - So the talent stayed in the hotel since last Wednesday, through DON II and likely stick around tomorrow to tape next weeks show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is it wrong for me to just want to push him in the title scene?
> 
> him with the AEW champ and Lucha Bros as tag champs will be such a good visual for ‘Death Triangle’


I'd want a tee-shirt with a triangle made out of three belts on it.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm late reading it, but Jericho tweeted for Tyson to "stay the fuck away"

I guess it's clear who is doing the Tyson program.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are they repackaging BBB? 

there was nothing wrong with them?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Night after the PPV. The card looks very solid. Inner Circle, will there be tension?? Whats next for Brian Cage (Moxley) and for Exalted One?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I want the same thing haha that shit would be thugged out, 3 Man Power Trip lol, *put the TNT Title on PAC too and we got ourselves a show*


you’re reading my mind - but somehow i was thinking Fenix as the TNT champ - he’d be on tv every week defending it in epic matches


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re reading my mind - but somehow i was thinking Fenix as the TNT champ - he’d be on tv every week defending it in epic matches


What's his injury status exactly? I know that he planned to go through with the ladder match, so surely it can't be very serious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Am I lying?


we’ll get through this together mate - just turn the channel during the Cody segment and your Wednesday will be fucking spec-tac-u-larrr


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm late reading it, but Jericho tweeted for Tyson to "stay the fuck away"
> 
> I guess it's clear who is doing the Tyson program.


Bruh tonight’s gonna be great lol 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> What's his injury status exactly? I know that he planned to go through with the ladder match, so surely it can't be very serious.


supposedly not serious - they just didn’t want to risk him in a ladder match

especially as we now know, he wasn’t winning anyway


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Everyone in here saying it'll be great has given me high hopes for tonight's show. Wonder if they'll deliver.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd guess Fenix bruised his hip bone. It's going to smart for a while though he didn't fracture it.
He shouldn't wrestle for another week or two at least if he has a bone bruise. It would be safest to just have him play third wheel to Pentagon and Pac for a few weeks if they are back this week.



prosperwithdeen said:


> That kid lives to ruin the mood, I’m sure he’s that way in real life lol


Right? I'm hyped for the show. It's restart night. New stories. Big appearance by Tyson. Crazy royal on the card. Cage and Taz. New women's champ. Maybe a surprise debut.

Can't folks just watch the show for the card that is promoted instead of lamenting what is not.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking forward to this show. Looks pretty stacked. I expect a lot of feuds to develop in this battle Royal. My Bold prediction is Jungle Boy winning. 

I expect Shida's next challenger to be revealed. 

Also either Jericho or Sammy are tasting that Tyson right hand.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Everyone in here saying it'll be great has given me high hopes for tonight's show. Wonder if they'll deliver.


I’m not gonna lie Chip - there’ll be stuff you’ll hate and think is dumb

change the channel, watch the thread - we’ll let you know when it is safe to turn back

the one good thing about AEW’s buffet style is that the segments rarely bleed into each other with the same ‘feel’

we gotchu bro


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not gonna lie Chip - there’ll be stuff you’ll hate and think is dumb
> 
> change the channel, watch the thread - we’ll let you know when it is safe to turn back
> 
> ...


As long as there is more good than bad I am happy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is it wrong for me to just want to push him in the title scene?
> 
> him with the AEW champ and Lucha Bros as tag champs will be such a good visual for ‘Death Triangle’


El Triángulo de la Muerte sounds mucho mejor, my friends.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As long as there is more good than bad I am happy.


ehhh... i think since there is a Bucks match v PP and there is the ‘Pep’ rally - it might be 50/50 with the stuff you like

hopefully Mox, Archer, Cody and Cage / Taz brings you some of the stuff you like

but, gonna be straight, it is a toss-up tonight for you - mainly as i think it will be story stuff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re reading my mind - but somehow i was thinking Fenix as the TNT champ - he’d be on tv every week defending it in epic matches


Fenix would kill it as both TNT and Tag Champion, but I want PAC to get all the glory LOL 



Mister Sinister said:


> I'd guess Fenix bruised his hip bone. It's going to smart for a while though he didn't fracture it.
> He shouldn't wrestle for another week or two at least if he has a bone bruise.
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you man, a lot of newness set for tonight, hopefully they just go ahead and debut The Revival


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Supposedly Fenix' ankle was hurt before the go-home show bad bump and his being pulled had nothing to do with the bump other than maybe the ankle effected his jump that caused him to undershoot. He was pulled because of the ankle, not the landing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Everyone in here saying it'll be great has given me high hopes for tonight's show. Wonder if they'll deliver.


Same. Come on AEW!! Do this!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The end of this movie on TNT has been better than a lot of what AEW has had going on recently.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Right, i’m logging off - will log on during a women’s match

see you lads on the other side

remember.... change the channel if you don‘t like it - it is fine, come back in 10min and it‘ll be good again!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of storybuilding today though. Since PPV just finished. So it should be heavily story based or least beginning of several angles.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'd guess Fenix bruised his hip bone. It's going to smart for a while though he didn't fracture it.
> He shouldn't wrestle for another week or two at least if he has a bone bruise.
> 
> 
> ...


It’s restart night everyone!!!!

By continuing the TV title as the main theme of the show, MATT HARDY _pause_ featuring Elite, the same old no show/no story Omega and Hangman story that never gets aired except in matches, and a continuation of Fallout Show tradition of having pointless people on the show when you’ve got a crowd dying for more fucking action coming off the pay-per-view.

Nah. Fuck that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The end of this movie on TNT has been better than a lot of what AEW has had going on recently.


What’s the movie?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If it's heavy on story I'll love it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What’s the movie?


No clue actually. Had a guy saving a woman from a giant ape though and I mark for giants.

EDIT: Kong: Skull Island (2017)


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ortiz is so damn good lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No clue actually. Had a guy saving a woman from a giant ape though and I mark for giants.
> 
> EDIT: Kong: Skull Island (2017)


Godzilla is going to fight Kong soon. Should be a good one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PnP and Jake aren't funny. Jericho and Sammy would be a fine comedy tag team tho


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Comedy to start the show but at least it's not offensive.

#optimisticchip


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I want Broken Matt totally unhinged tonight not just for my entertainment, but to see this thread burn.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hardy and the Bucks against Jelly? Hard pass.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The homie Janela


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT. Did I miss something or was there NO mention of Mike Tyson


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Sweet Christ Janela, that hair, why?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If Hardy and The Young Bucks beat these guys quick it'll be fine... * Twitch *


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

In a match filled with questionable hairstyles.

joey janela manages to top them all with one of the worst hair cuts of the year.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Janela looks even worse with that hair

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Strong card tonight. Should be a great show hope it delivers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Can't say I hate this...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL why are they focusing on the butcher and the blad3

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jelly’s Pollyanna hairstyle‘s distracting.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

“They could be stuck in plexiglass” 


Don’t ever say JR doesn’t still have it. Even if it comes in spurts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shot at the plexiglass, WWE copied you and downgraded, that's a good blast.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Matt hardy running wild

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hardy has defo still got it in ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This has been the spottiest of spot fests.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

If this is supposed to be a few years before Team Xtreme, who the hell is Hardy supposed to be?!

I hope Quen is okay!!


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

So is Hardy officially part of the Elite at this point? 

I mean he’s been way more involved than Cody lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Shitt that looks bad

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Should have ended on the Hardy Moonsault.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Didn't need the dumb fighting in the crowd between random wrestlers and match was too long. These are three top stars fighting a midcarder and two job guys. Should've been 5 minutes highlighting the big stars and that's it. Keep Matt Hardy like this where he's quirky but not acting like an idiot.

Match was alright.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Classy Matt.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh dang


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Either Quen is selling great or he’s hurt bad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There we go.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT what an entrance


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they please destroy the Bucks please?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FTR!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

FTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

They're not gonna take advantage of the Bucks when they're weak. They want them at full strength.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Can they please destroy the Bucks please?


In time my man, in time.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a damn good entrance and debut IMO.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brilliant debut but don't understand why The Bucks weren't attacked also.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Niceee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a dumb entrance lol. Does everybody just hang out in cars watching the show [emoji23]

Match will be fire though, tough titty for the rest of the tag division though they're about to all take a step back


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THE REVOLT ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That was badass! What a great start to the show!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How many teams they have under contract!? Must be like 12 teams at this point. They have the most loaded tag team division I've ever seen.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I haven't marked out like that in a long time. Sick debut.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is how you start a wrestling show. If the opening six man was shorter I'd be having serious WCW Nitro vibes (In a good way) right now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why are the called FTR? It literally stands for Fuck The Revival.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I just want Rusev next. That’s all I ask.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They have over 90 days until ALL OUT, no need to rush the feud, that's one of their top main events for that PPV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What heels, they took Cody's parking spot heh.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why are the called FTR? It literally stands for Fuck The Revival.


I imagine that's what they think of "The Revival" personally tbh


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was pretty cool


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Now they’re where they belong. They must be marking hard with Tully and Arn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Vince McMahon is having an aneurysm right now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Their name is Fuck The Revival?

AEW really needs to get away from the constant shots at WWE. That's two today and we're only 20 mins in.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Vince McMahon is having an aneurysm right now.


It's The Revival not John Cena. Settle down.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Vince McMahon is having an aneurysm right now.


Over Tag Team wrestling? He barely gives a shit about his own tag teams


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MOXLEY next hell yeah


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's The Revival not John Cena. Settle down.


Considering he held on to them and tried to bury them, he is not happy about them being in AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"They are the two best tag teams that aren't champions "

-The commentary team got silent

😭 😭 😭


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince knew for over 7 months this was coming


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why are the called FTR? It literally stands for Fuck The Revival.


Free the Revival, Forever the Revival, it's meant a number of things tbh.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

JR, pass me a mule lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe folk consider that a great debut though lol. Like what the fuck were they doing there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

butcher and blade spot setup mid-match

real-looking injury setup to get Hardy out

all for a FTR debut

fucking hell I love AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> *He barely gives a shit about his own tag teams*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cage vs Black Jobber lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice debut by FTR. Subverts expectations and they got their shit in.

Opening match was fun too from what I saw. Didn’t see the whole thing though, did Quen get hurt?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cage against someone that's not Marko Stunt, I like it.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Moxley playing to the storylines better than the usual commentary team 😂


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Matt Hardy is better than ever. He might be the best wrestler to use side effect.

Also the debut of FTR was awesome. I didn't expect them to debut today.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Nice debut by FTR. Subverts expectations and they got their shit in.
> 
> Opening match was fun too from what I saw. Didn’t see the whole thing though, did Quen get hurt?


It seems so.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Well damn Cage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I can't believe folk consider that a great debut though lol. Like what the fuck were they doing there


It was unexpected, they pursued the right people and they left enough mystery to make the viewer interested in tuning in next week.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

FTR

Fuck The Rest according to twitter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> It seems so.


Nah

setup to get Matt out there to not help them when B&B attacks and when FTR arrives


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back to Squashville.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a devastating squash good shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Slow Down Taz


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

My God that Steiner screwdriver is fucking beautiful

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Here is the next monster to get toppled!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nah
> 
> setup to get Matt out there to not help them when B&B attacks and when FTR arrives


It could be as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Great squash. What the fuck is going on here tonight? AEW has put on a great half hour of wrestling. Did AEW get a new writing team?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cages finisher is fucking insane


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Big Boy has some big muscles. Even showed up for leg day.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brian Cage is one of the most explosive Wrestlers I've ever seen. 


Unbelievable start to the show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Brian Cage is when you create an overpowered wrestler in a video game, you max out the muscle, power and athleticism.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It was unexpected, they pursued the right people and they left enough mystery to make the viewer interested in tuning in next week.


I'm talking the literal debut, they just redid the corny Cody pull up. I get the hype for the match. But of a spots to redo the Cody pull up wasn't one of them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great promo from Taz I like it, this show has been great so far


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Best half hour start to any show they have done.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cage is so impressive, him vs Mox should be wild


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

From FTR to FTW, good show so far.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Excellent open. They pulled a fake on the smarks expecting FTR to run in after Hardy was gone, sent in Blade and Butcher and pulled the double fake with FTR really debuting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I just want Rusev next. That’s all I ask.


Rusev save him for fans!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoyable squash. Weird vibe from that Tazz promo. Didn’t come across overly heelish. Perhaps Cage will be a tweener?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like the fast pace of this show. It's only been 30mins and already a lot has happened. That's maximizing the time. No filler.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's only been 30 minutes into the show and it has been excellent so far. I'd be shocked if they can keep this momentum.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm talking the literal debut, they just redid the corny Cody pull up. I get the hype for the match. But of a spots to redo the Cody pull up wasn't one of them.


I dont think anyone is analyzing it in that way. They pulled up to fight, the sound of the engine, the unexpected nature of the debut. Just overall it was a good/great debut/arrival. Wish it was in front of a live crowd.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Brian Cage is when you create an overpowered wrestler in a video game, you max out the muscle, power and athleticism.


I like Killer Kross but boy, if they had to make a decision between one or the other they certainly made the right call. 

Just a stupid impressive athlete with a ridiculously impressive look.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AEW finally have a top tag team.

JR’s pronunciation of Wheeler needs work though, sounded like he said Weener.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's only been 30 minutes into the show and it has been excellent so far. I'd be shocked if they can keep this momentum.


Well here comes Britt Baker who is an entertainer as well...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Now Britt? This show is flowing beautifully


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Roll Model.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Nice debut by FTR. Subverts expectations and they got their shit in.
> 
> Opening match was fun too from what I saw. Didn’t see the whole thing though, did Quen get hurt?


I like that they didn't go after the Bucks right away as well; no need to rush it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Britt’s assistant tho.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Bro Britt’s heel turn has been the best 180 turnaround I’ve seen in a character lmao.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

You being an alien is a crock of shit hahaha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> I dont think anyone is analyzing it in that way. They pulled up to fight, the sound of the engine, the unexpected nature of the debut. Just overall it was a good/great debut/arrival. Wish it was in front of a live crowd.


It would've killed in front of a crowd that's for sure, it's killing online. The dream match is going to please a lot of folk. I just didn't care for the car.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> I just want Rusev next. That’s all I ask.


That would be the true cherry on top. 

I wouldn't complain about Ryder either but I consider Rusev a legitimate main eventer.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I don’t like Britt, but I’ve got to admit she’s really good playing the PoS heel.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is brilliant as well.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Brit Baker doing her best work ever in a fucking wheel chair right now. "Crock of shit."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well here comes Britt Baker who is an entertainer as well...


I spoke too soon.

Nyla calling herself a woman? Conspiracy!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Britt Baker, lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> I like Killer Kross but boy, if they had to make a decision between one or the other they certainly made the right call.
> 
> Just a stupid impressive athlete with a ridiculously impressive look.


I've liked Brian Cage for years, always thought he was overlooked and underrated. Nice to see him getting noticed now. He was in WWE developmental a short time. I can't believe they didn't see anything in him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Britt is just superb.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

"Roll" Model lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The matches have hit for me, miss on the promos today so far.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Britt is amazing. That was a fun segment


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good stuff from Britt! ALL OUT is not 6-9 months away thank God for that


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Relationship between Britt and Tony makes me laugh all the time.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

She only did rule #3 so obviously this is going to be a segment again next week. I’ll be here for it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265735825813168128


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

When is All Out? I'm hoping we see more Britt Baker dentist office segments in the mean time. Maybe one a week?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I've liked Brian Cage for years, always thought he was overlooked and underrated. Nice to see him getting noticed now. He was in WWE developmental a short time. I can't believe they didn't see anything in him.


I was a big fan of his work but admittedly couldn't stomach sitting through Impact on even a remotely consistent basis. I was thrilled with the signing just from seeing some of his work on YouTube and a few matches from when I actually managed to tuns in to Impact through the years lol


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Britt is awesome. 

What's with all the HBO Max branding? Is it a sponsorship?


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

One of the best Dynamite’s in the last couple months so far. 

Big Revolt debut

Cage squash + Moxley on commentary, good buildup for the title match

Great Britt promo


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When is All Out? I'm hoping we see more Britt Baker dentist office segments in the mean time. Maybe one a week?


September 5.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Claro De Luna said:


> Britt is awesome.
> 
> What's with all the HBO Max branding? Is it a sponsorship?


They just got a new streaming deal with them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Great squash. What the fuck is going on here tonight? AEW has put on a great half hour of wrestling. Did AEW get a new writing team?


Hey let's not jinx it now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265801912122847232


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

OC vs Jericho would be entertaining as hell.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy selling that massive OWA. Nice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OC is fucked lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Love seeing Shida with the title!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't like the goofs like Orange Cassidy but if we're going to be forced to have them then using them like they were just used is probably a solid way to use them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love that Brazilian hip dancing shit, Christi Jaynes better be here to stay great gimmick


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Tonight's show is cracking me up. "Did he just do that?"
The opening with the shirt truck was also abnormally funny for AEW.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Rebel is packing some junk in the trunk these days


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Why is Shida covering her ass? I liked how she looked before.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> Rebel is packing some junk in the trunk these days


Was she the one who shouted "my vag" in Impact?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MrThortan said:


> Why is Shida covering her ass? I liked how she looked before.


I think she's "cosplaying" Tifa from FF7.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Why is Shida covering her ass? I liked how she looked before.


Her FFVII outfit.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I like how SHIDA replaced her chair spot with the running knee on the apron, way more fluid

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That running knee was LEGIT


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Why is Shida covering her ass? I liked how she looked before.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok this has gone to long.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

She needs to cosplay Mai ”Shidanui”.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't like the idea of a back and forth between Shida and someone we're not super familiar with. Shida should've picked her apart in 3-4 minutes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This new girl have potential, might be wise for AEW to stay in contact with her


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoanma said:


> She needs to cosplay Mai ”Shidanui”.


BRUH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Christi James is hot....

I like brunettes.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We are getting some chugging, Inner Circle, Tyson and the royal still.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Hangman and Omega are pissed each other in this next segment, I want Omega vs Page at ALL OUT


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

The title looks great on Shida.

Are we lucky enough to see Shida cosplaying Tomb Raider?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to see Revival in an aEw ring


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if #FTR is Fuck the Rest or just being used now and FTR wil be a number of things. Talk Heavy-Hit Hard and Wake Up And Fight must be their new attempt at No Flips, Just Fists.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They just got a new streaming deal with them


That's great. What's the deal?


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm really looking forward to FTR vs Butcher and Blade if that happens. Classic old school tag


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is Kenny Omega so content to not be in the spotlight? He's one of the best wrestlers they have arguably the best. He rarely has matches and when he does he's putting over jobbers. Kenny needs to turn heel and turn on The Elite. It hurts me to say that but he has to.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whats next for Archer and Lee? Interested in seeing where they go next


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Claro De Luna said:


> That's great. What's the deal?


I think AEW Dark is moving there and off of Youtube. They can be as gritty and as rated R as they want on HBO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That belt needs some work done.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Bunny randomly flirting with QT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Title still not finished?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whats going on with QT Marshall and the Bunny? lol Alot of flirting going on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TNT should be ashamed of themselves for asking for this belt. 

Christ Cody let's stop crying all the time lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Whats going on with QT Marshall and the Bunny? lol Alot of flirting going on


Some shit thats been going on DARK


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another shot at WWE...you guys don't need this you're doing awesome without it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

All this doesn't stop this from being a midcard title


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Derek30 said:


> The Bunny randomly flirting with QT


Did they separate Allie from The Butcher & The Blade?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody is definitely turning soon.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Open challenge? Who’s it gonna be


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Whats going on with QT Marshall and the Bunny? lol Alot of flirting going on


Good question, they teased this on Dark as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Derek30 said:


> Open challenge? Who’s it gonna be


EC3 or Rusev would be killer


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeff Cobb pls


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought Cobb signed with ROH.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why is Kenny Omega so content to not be in the spotlight? He's one of the best wrestlers they have arguably the best. He rarely has matches and when he does he's putting over jobbers. Kenny needs to turn heel and turn on The Elite. It hurts me to say that but he has to.


I think they need the week off after beating the hell out of each other Saturday.
I agree that his story leads to him as a villain.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody is a good promo and has fun stories. But he goes to the "about to cry" voice too much.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Good promo, good tease of a heel turn and he kept it punchy and to the point. Could've done without the shot at WWE but it was fine.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cody is great at promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait what happened with Page and Omega? Did I miss it already?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody is the king of the babyfaces. He's gonna defend it every week? Damn, he is gonna crush the entire undercard!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Cody is a good promo and has fun stories. But he goes to the "about to cry" voice too much.


I Don't think he does it on purpose.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody is the king of the babyfaces. He's gonna defend it every week? Damn, he is gonna crush the entire undercard!


Reminds me of the TV Title back in the day. Would like to see them introduce the 10 minute time limit though so at least some of the guys with potential can go the distance with Cody without actually losing to him.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Was she the one who shouted "my vag" in Impact?


I have been watching impact for years and all I can tell you is that is a good question lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good promo, good tease of a heel turn and he kept it punchy and to the point. Could've done without the shot at WWE but it was fine.


I‘m interested in seeing what happens if he indeed goes heel. The heel side would seem to be overloaded with MJF/Wardlow, Inner Circle, Archer, Lee/Dark Order, Death Triangle. That’s a ton of heels in the upper midcard/main event


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kip Sabian, the guy Riho Snap Dragon Suplexed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jimmy Havoc's theme is awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kip tries so hard to be cool but he's such a geek. Smh


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Excellent show so far, but looks like it's about to go downhill. I'm not a big fan of these guys.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Jimmy Havoc's theme is awesome


Strongly agree


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> I have been watching impact for years and all I can tell you is that is a good question lol


I did a quick search for myself and it turns out that it was Shelley Martinez that shouted it in a match, though Rebel was her opponent. Funnily enough, Shelley dedicated the match to the memory of her grandmother.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kip tries so hard to be cool but he's such a geek. Smh


Always thought that was the gimmick. Kind of like the kid we all knew in school who thought he was the coolest kid but nobody really liked him.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So why exactly does the winner of this match earn a tag title shot?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I did a quick search for myself and it turns out that it was Shelley Martinez that shouted it in a match, though Rebel was her opponent. Funnily enough, Shelley dedicated the match to the memory of her grandmother.


Lol that is some fucked up shit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> So why exactly does the winner of this match earn a tag title shot?


Yeah doesn't make sense. Best Friends are the number one contenders and should be getting that title shot next week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Always thought that was the gimmick. Kind of like the kid we all knew in school who thought he was the coolest kid but nobody really liked him.


You know if that was the case then he'd be 100x more entertaining!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> So why exactly does the winner of this match earn a tag title shot?


Rankings sure matter huh


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Has Havoc put on some weight? He looks bigger


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> Lol that is some fucked up shit


You really should check the match out for the final sequence as well, it's something to behold.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought best friends were the number 1 contender


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This tag match is the one thing on the card that isn't needed. They should have just put these four in the royal.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Derek30 said:


> Has Havoc put on some weight? He looks bigger


A lot of them have put on some weight


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kip tries so hard to be cool but he's such a geek. Smh


That's why I think it's funny. It works for me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> This tag match is the one thing on the card that isn't needed. They should have just put these four in the royal.


As long as it doesn't go too much longer it's fine I think. I just know they'll give them like 15 minutes though.


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I thought best friends were the number 1 contender


Best Friends probably earned a title shot for Fyter Fest. That's the only explanation.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sloppy match so far


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, I was hoping this match wouldn't make it to a break.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Swartsen said:


> Best Friends probably earned a title shot for Fyter Fest. That's the only explanation.


Thats what it is. Best Friends vs Omega/Page at the bigger show with whoever winning this match getting a shot on Dynamite, still weird though


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

El Hammerstone said:


> I did a quick search for myself and it turns out that it was Shelley Martinez that shouted it in a match, though Rebel was her opponent. Funnily enough, Shelley dedicated the match to the memory of her grandmother.


A match that will live in infamy


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm thinking Sabian/Havoc will end up winning this and SCU's breakup will be teased.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> A match that will live in infamy


I never saw it live, because it happened during a time when I wasn't watching wrestling but yeah, it was certainly "special".


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We need some Penelope


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

We know SCU isn't losing this match.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

El Hammerstone said:


> I never saw it live, because it happened during a time when I wasn't watching wrestling but yeah, it was certainly "special".


It's online


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> We know SCU isn't losing this match.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

NXT Only said:


> We know SCU isn't losing this match.


Haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Penelope is so nice to look at.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF might be God Tier


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wasn't great.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Are you frigging kidding me?? Way to have your former tag team champs job to a dude who'd rather make out with his fiance then wrestle!!😡😡😡


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Penelope is so nice to look at.


I cant believe Joey Janela and her was a thing. 

How tf did Joey pull her?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shot number 4 at WWE tonight...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Why are they wasting MJF in this irrelevant battle royal?

He better not win. You can't have such a great talent feuding over a worthless midcard title.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Teasing dissension between MJF and Wardlow already?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There we go Cody vs MJF feud revisited at ALL OUT


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

punkypower said:


> Are you frigging kidding me?? Way to have your former tag team champs job to a dude who'd rather make out with his fiance then wrestle!!😡😡😡


Its Penelope though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> I cant believe Joey Janela and her was a thing.
> 
> How tf did Joey pull her?


It makes me question reality, that is for sure.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

punkypower said:


> Are you frigging kidding me?? Way to have your former tag team champs job to a dude who'd rather make out with his fiance then wrestle!!😡😡😡


I think we'd all rather make out with his fiance than do work.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> I cant believe Joey Janela and her was a thing.
> 
> How tf did Joey pull her?


One night stand followed by blackmail? I don't know.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shot number 4 at WWE tonight...


I feel like you're the only one who's hearing these things lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Please dont rush the Wardlow's Batista angle


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That promo got a little tense at the end. Good shit from MJF.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I feel like Jimmy Havoc is way too old to still be rocking the emo hair and eye liner. Just looks like a guy going through a mid life crisis.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fun fact: MJF is the real life nephew of co-creator of ROH and all round shoot interview sleazebag Rob Feinstein


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

SCU is going to break up pretty soon methinks.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Please dont rush the Wardlow's Batista angle


That‘s what I’m worried about


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to Jobberville.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TheAppler said:


> Its Penelope though


Nothing runs like a Ford


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope at least one of Brodie or Lance is on the show tonight


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell kind of battle royal field is this lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh God, Bulky Gunn is in the battle royal. He dwarfs everyone in there, lol.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

TheAppler said:


> Its Penelope though





Erik. said:


> I think we'd all rather make out with his fiance than do work.


Sorry, I'm hetero female. None of these women do anything for me. Hell, neither do the men. In my 30+ years of watching wrestling, the only wrestler to grab my attention looks-wise was Randy Orton. I dunno..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Marko should’ve really been thrown overboard at the cruise.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

ABH-22 said:


> I hope at least one of Brodie or Lance is on the show tonight


Nah they aren't. We still have the Battle royal and the IC segment.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

On paper, MJF has to win this


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I think the field of participants in the ring right now makes fun of itself, I have nothing to add.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Santana and Ortiz just turned face for me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orange Cassidy keeps getting fucked up on his way to the ring lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn. Billy Gunn can still fit into his Daisy Dukes from 25 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF is the only choice here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The oldest dude in the ring is the most jacked dude in the ring. They should be ashamed.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Luther might be dead


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Luther not get the memo that his angle was canceled?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wardlow eliminating Kiss LMAOOOOOOOOOO and then MJF whaling on him


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> I feel like you're the only one who's hearing these things lol


You're right, JR didn't mention plexiglass, Cody didn't mention Connecticut and MJF didn't mention wrestlers from "somewhere else"


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

How are they going to fit Tyson and the pep rally in? Gotta be some shenanigans


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JR referring to Sonny Kiss as a 'she'. 😭


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crying at JR calling him SHE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just end the Dark Order


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Crying at JR calling him SHE


twitter should be a blast


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> JR referring to Sonny Kiss as a 'she's. 😭


Hahaha. Not like Sonny probably cares?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Colt Cabana is definitely joining the Dark Order


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what is the Main Event? The Pep Rally??


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Lukewarm show so far, this Battle Royal is not helping.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Man I really like Colt Cabana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Just end the Dark Order


Nah they can still be a decent mid-card act lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083466653709537281

JR's not getting canceled!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So what is the Main Event? The Pep Rally??


Yep and Mike Tyson


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And Christopher Daniels just lost all respect.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheAppler said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083466653709537281
> 
> JR's not getting canceled!


Figured. No biggie. He/She is ok.

Anyhow, Cornette must haave had an attack seeing Marko tonight


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wardlow selling for Marko and Marko lasting this long.

That's a paddlin'


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, Wardlow.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

TheAppler said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083466653709537281
> 
> JR's not getting canceled!


As much as I dislike him, this is a class act move from Sonny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a joke to see the legend CD being tossed out by a child


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

oh god OC is still in


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> What a joke to see the legend CD being tossed out by a child


Yup. Christopher Daniels is AJ Styles' greatest rival of all time but now being eliminated from rumbles by Marko Stunt.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that just happened


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well this got bad fast.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Two heavyweights trading shots to the face. Always cracks me up. At least bob and weave. I guy that size getting a clean shot to your chin is gonna knock you out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't believe OJ is one of the last LMFAO!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Marko makes everything he's in shittier

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF eliminated, lol.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Thank god MJF didn't win. He's too talented for a midcard title feud.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And just like that MJF and Wardlow no longer seem as big of a deal.

This fucking company...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy vs Cody? Nice


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Not a fan of how MJF and Wardlow were eliminated.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jungle Boy/Cody should be a great match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I had a number of issues with the match but I'm fine with Jungle Boy winning


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And just like that MJF and Wardlow no longer seem as big of a deal.
> 
> This fucking company...


Yeah they fucked it up there. I guess friction between Wardlow and MJF now?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good final elimination I must say


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Did say Jungle Boy would win. Good choice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR CALLED IT A SUPERMAN PUNCH 😂 😂 😂


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Not sure if that's the idea but I legit hate Marko, Luther, Colt and Sonny. Not so much go-away heat as Droz them heat. Terrible I know but can't help how I feel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jungle Boy vs Cody sounds really good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So apparently the best way to get a midcard push is to lose to MJF on PPV


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank god Jungle boy won.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

luchasaurus should've been the one to eliminate MJF and Wardlow. 

Have your monster be a monster. No need to take out MJF with a comedy spot.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MJF and Wardlow eventually splitting was always inevitable, but this is WAY too soon and pretty out of nowhere.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The MJF/Wardlow friction is not what I expected. I really hope they’re not going down that road already.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Good to see Hangman and Kenny next week.


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

The way Orange Cassidy falls after every superman punches... lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So it seems that the Pep Rally and Mike Tyson will be merged into one segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That One Winged Angel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest MJF or Jungle Boy were the probable best choices. Just kinda dumb having OC at the end. Should have ended with Jungle Boy vs Wardlow vs MJF. Oh well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are they having a PEP RALLY if they lost??


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The cheerleader the the far right is nice


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Why are they having a PEP RALLY if they lost??


They said they were doing it to get their mood back/hype themselves back up after losing


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If they break up Wardlow and MJF I think it will be to put MJF in Inner Circle, replacing Guevara. Just a wild ass hunch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest MJF or Jungle Boy were the probable best choices. Just kinda dumb having OC at the end. Should have ended with Jungle Boy vs Wardlow vs MJF. Oh well.


Well, look at it logically. Jungle Boy will likely lose to Cody so what makes him look better this week?

1. He eliminated Orange Cassidy and they do it the way they just did

2. Jungle Boy outsmarts both MJF and Wardlow to win the title shot.

But instead, in classic AEW fashion they need to go with the joke which is a shame because the first hour was really brilliant.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A PiP of cheerleaders is almost enough to get the horrible swimming pool replay out of my head.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

That battle royale really highlighted how small MJF is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF's angles have been rushed since he debuted, they need to slow down with the guy. I really hope they're not pulling the trigger on Wardlow turning on him yet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And just like that MJF and Wardlow no longer seem as big of a deal.
> 
> This fucking company...


This needed to be booked like HHH and Batista pre Mania 21, this is WAY to soon and WAY too sudden.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That Asian cheerleader tho......


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> MJF's angles have been rushed since he debuted, they need to slow down with the guy. I really hope they're not pulling the trigger on Wardlow turning on him yet.


Which angle was rushed? 

His Cody angle had been going on for nearly a year. Though if anything, he should have turned during the Spears match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Show started really hot for me in the 1st hour. Momentum kind of went down hill into the 2nd, IMO. Hopefully the pep rally delivers.


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest MJF or Jungle Boy were the probable best choices. Just kinda dumb having OC at the end. Should have ended with Jungle Boy vs Wardlow vs MJF. Oh well.


I agree with you. AEW started to use Orange Cassidy every episode which is bad for him. His lazy character might become an ordinary thing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More jokes...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SHUT THE FUCK UP VICKY LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The whole MJF/Wardlow heat really has me wondering.

I think it’s way too early for it. One thought I have is the dissension continually being teased as MJF targets Moxley. His win/loss record should have him next in line after Cage. I could see Wardlow seemingly drifting apart from MJF only for him to fall back in line and assist MJF in beating Moxley.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m here for Jericho and Tyson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Tyson's gonna fight jericho at the next ppv, isn't he.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy is money.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I love seeing Vickie Guerrero not going to lie. Bruh she's so loud she doesn't even need a mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Tyson to come out and Punch out Jerihco?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They'll probably sell a decent amount of those shirts tho, smart move lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Derek30 said:


> The whole MJF/Wardlow heat really has me wondering.
> 
> I think it’s way too early for it. One thought I have is the dissension continually being teased as MJF targets Moxley. His win/loss record should have him next in line after Cage. I could see Wardlow seemingly drifting apart from MJF only for him to fall back in line and assist MJF in beating Moxley.


This is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jericho about to play Super Punch Out?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I generally enjoy AEW but sometimes they don’t know how to rein it in


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So who turns on whos


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sammy is going to be betrayed..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Turn on Jericho would be interesting


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> This is what I was thinking as well.


Maybe have Wardlow leave MJF’s side in the last few weeks before All Out? MJF looks as hopeless as ever only for Wardlow to beat the hell out of Moxley on the go home show after teasing a MJF beatdown?

i don’t know. Lots of thoughts going through my mind


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Tyson?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Marc Anthony? The guy who sings I Need to Know? That's a sick song!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fire matches tonight haven't felt any of the other segments. May I'm drunk and ornery.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another WWE reference taking the total to 5.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is going on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rashad Evans or is that a look a like


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy sheet


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoa, we've got some cross-promotion feud continuation going on! Tyson punched out Jericho when DX was feuding with Jerishow!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Rashad Evans or is that a look a like


Cejudo and Belfort too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Henry Cejudo too this would make more sense if they didn't just lose lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

YAAAASS!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I relate to Santana and Ortiz so much lol. Puerto Ricans think Vicks vapor rub heals everything, my aunt used to eat it for sore thoughts she was crazy. Also chopped cheese is like the Philly cheesesteak of New york.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mike Tyson brought a posse.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL what is happening


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> Cejudo and Belfort too.


Pretty cool to see Cejudo u wonder if this is what he retired for


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Who is the dude with eye paint?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho vs Tyson (ALL OUT)


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Pretty cool to see Cejudo u wonder if this is what he retired for


Cejudo vs Stunt for the Cruiserweight title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is lame as hell.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A feud based around an angle from 2010 WWE.

alrighty then.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember when NO ONE came out to help Brandi?

This would have been so much better if the IC had not been apart of so much goofy stuff lately. I hope this means they are going back the other way.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Scorpio Sky getting a huge whiff of le bubbly breath


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah all the non-wrestling shit sucked tonight. Cool to see some MMA fighters, but that was a shitty segment.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Tyson taking off his shirt will be on botchsmania with lex lugar audio playing

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The beginning of that segment was utter trash, as expected, but the conclusion was fantastic.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I have no idea what the fuck to think after watching that


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That first hour was fire. That 2nd hour though...


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Why are they using something from 10 years ago in wwe as a foundation for this feud? And where's it gonna lead? Jericho vs Tyson? Ehh


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I was entertained but I’ve been on quarantine for 1000 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean its fun, but its a rehash of Austin and Tyson in 98 based off something that happened in 2010 WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a crazy ending segment!!!! AEW! AEW! AEW!


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I really enjoyed that segment


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn, so many killers in the ring, but almost nothing happened.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I demand Archer devastation next week


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sbuch said:


> Why are they using something from 10 years ago in wwe as a foundation for this feud? And where's it gonna lead? Jericho vs Tyson? Ehh


Not even. If Tyson wants this boxing return to be a thing odds are he won't be able to do a wrestling match in case he gets injured. At best you get Jericho Vs another wrestler with Tyson in the corner.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I was entertained but I’ve been on quarantine for 1000 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good mindset to have lol


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

As someone who used to live for post-fight Tyson interviews (for those of you who didn't watch boxing, Google/YT them, I promise you won't be disappointed), I would have loved for them to let him say more than one sentence...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The ending was good but the Pep rally itself was pretty weak


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol as a huge MMA nerd I won't lie -- I marked out when I seen Vitor and Cejudo. 

It was cheesy and Tyson with the shirt was a fail but I enjoyed that crazy brawl to end the show.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep. That was pretty nuts.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Jericho! 007 373 5963


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The funniest part is while they got a bunch of championship fighters, besides Tyson none of them are draws. It's like when Impact brought in the Bellator guys.

But props to them for going for the attention grab anyway. I didn't like it, but it'll get some headlines.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Will always mark for Triple C, to be honest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

- Show opens showing highlights from the PPV. Kenny and Hangman nowhere to be seen in the highlight packages.

- Hangman And Kenny starting in a promo with Bucks and Hardy. Hangman and Kenny sent off camera immediately. Hardy changes outfits 3 times. Yawn.

- Shows Inner Circle with TShirts. So much for winning propelling you forward in this company. You can lose back to back PPVs and still remain the lead story. Why do wins and losses matter if you’re just going to continue making every storyline Jericho and

- Matt Hardy receives 5 punches, a flatliner, and an enziguri kick in this match. Gets a hot tag and way lays all 3 of Private Party and Janela, stacking them neatly before getting a moonsault. PP and Janela get them upper hand when the Bucks come back into the match telling the fans that Bucks are not as good as Matt Hardy. Matt Hardy saves the day and gets the W.

Glad to see they are still working on helping the AEW fans “learn” who Matt Hardy is. Fucking hell, man. What is the point of this Matt Hardy bullshit? How does this help ANY-GODDAMN-BODY!?

- Revival showing up. Nice. Kicks the shit out of Jobbers Butcher and Blade before a stare down with Bucks. Glad to see wins and losses matter here. Like the World title, I am guessing the actual tag team titles are taking a backseat again.

- Mox out to watch a Brian Cage squash. Mox talking up Cage. Squash ends. Taz tells Mox that Cage is gonna rip his heart out. Good segment, but that’s the build you give for the World Heavyweight Championship? Goddamn Cody has no fucking shame.

- They apparently have pushed the Bunny over to QT Marshall to help him get over even more, but we’ll still be told that QT Marshall ain’t getting a push. Goddamn Nightmare Family in full force! Thinking if I get that hideous tattoo, maybe I can retire in 5 years. We shall see.

- Britt with a good promo calling everyone a conspirator and blaming Aubrey as the mastermind. Please don’t make Aubrey get involved in the shenanigans. I hope this is just more comedy shit and not hinting at Aubrey becoming a mark for herself.

- Shida in a good match with Christy Jaynes. Liked some of what I seen in this Jaynes.

- Going to Picture in Picture to see what Hangman and Kenny are doing In the hotel. Oh my fucking God. Way to make your tag team champions look like they don’t fucking matter in the eyes of perspective new viewers. Goddamn this is criminal. They’re entertaining in the skit with Page acknowledging the camera, and Kenny keeping his milk on ice like a bottle of champagne.

- Cody has a different name plate on entrances now. This motherfucker really has no shame. Good promo, liked him acknowledging that he wouldn’t be anyone’s first pick bell-to-bell. Wonder why you’re champion?

- Goddamn, they’re really pushing Bunny now being with QT Marshall down our fucking throats. This motherfucker has more airtime than Kenny Omega, Hangman Page, MJF, Jungle Boy. Mox got to at least speak during the Cage squash.

- SCU vs Kip and Havoc...what a great fallout show!!! I’m really learning so much about where the power is going forward after that PPV. I’m going to have to learn to stop expecting anything but shit on Fallout shows. This company doesn’t care about storylines continuing beyond a single PPV. I’m going to play on my phone til this shit match is finished.

- I just looked at the tv when it looks like SCU is going to win. Thank God Penelope Ford interfered. I wasn’t about to watch SCU vs Omega and Page again.

- Hey! They actually gave MJF some airtime! Please don’t tell me they’re just going to have MJF win the battle royal, so that Cody can get his win back so soon. Let’s see how this plays out.

- Why do they have to tease Wardlow turning on MJF..?

- MJF enters at #1. Please let him win this and beat Cody into midcard hell next week. I know this shit is fake, but I'm genuinely tired of the Dynamite: Story Time with Cody week in and fucking week out.

- And sure enough, there it is. MJF just accidentally punches Wardlow. Down to Cassidy and Jungle Boy. Good. I’m glad they’re giving the kid some much deserved weekly TV recognition.

- While I can’t stand Cody and the way he books things, I am legitimately beginning to wonder if this isn’t a part of some serious long term story he’s telling with him as a heel. Too many instances where guys who could use TV time don’t get it. MJF calling out the lack of title shots despite being undefeated made me go, “Hmmmm.”

- Pep rally is somewhat funny, some stupid. Now the big payoff is Tyson, Belfort, and Cejudo and crew vs Inner Circle? Oh yeah. This is...creative. Should get eyes on the product, but goddamn man. There is so much talent that goes underutilized on this show.

I like Revival showing up. Liked Shida’s match. Liked the choice to have Jungle Boy sneak a win, kid deserves it. Tyson will get eyes on the product, so that’s a plus, but I just always go back to how much storytelling goes into Cody and Jericho’s stuff, and everyone else is just kind of left to float in the wind until they cross those two’s path.

Ugh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cejudo is super hot right now. How do you not advertise him? Excaliburs geek ass couldn't even name them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wjo was the guy with the face paint ?


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I’m definitely interested to see where they go with this angle.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I still say they should have cut out the final segment and tag qualifier match, combined it all into the royal (with staggered entrances) with all involved.
The first hour was strong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cejudo is super hot right now. How do you not advertise him? Excaliburs geek ass couldn't even name them.


Because he's only hot if you watch MMA religiously


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Which angle was rushed?
> 
> His Cody angle had been going on for nearly a year. Though if anything, he should have turned during the Spears match.


The first 12 months they weren't in dissension though so it wasn't like they were feuding. I thought the Cody angle needed another 8 months minimum honestly.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

The first hour was awesome. The second hour redefined the term train wreck. At least Jungle Boy won.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The funniest part is while they got a bunch of championship fighters, besides Tyson none of them are draws. It's like when Impact brought in the Bellator guys.
> 
> But props to them for going for the attention grab anyway. I didn't like it, but it'll get some headlines.


Lol @ comparing Mike Tyson to a washed up King Mo, Tito Ortiz and Rampage Jackson.

I know you said "besides" but they weren't the attractions here. C'mon man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Santana and Ortiz segment was gold, being Puerto Rican and raised in Brooklyn I got all the references. BTW Marc Anthony is a very beloved singer especially to Puerto Ricans he's like a God to them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Because he's only hot if you watch MMA religiously


I didn't even know him until last Week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Because he's only hot if you watch MMA religiously



Nah. You dont have to be some super MMA nerd to know who Triple C is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The first 12 months they weren't in dissension though so it wasn't like they were feuding. I thought the Cody angle needed another 8 months minimum honestly.


Which is why he should have turned during the Spears match. Anyone watching AEW up at that point knew of the MJF/Cody story through YouTube. 

MJF vs Cody should have been a feud heading straight into television.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I liked the first half of the show, that much I can say.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

sbuch said:


> Why are they using something from 10 years ago in wwe as a foundation for this feud? And where's it gonna lead? Jericho vs Tyson? Ehh


It's not about WWE. They are using their past as wrestling history.
If they sign Goldberg, they will and should do the same. Use the past.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shot number 4 at WWE tonight...



So what? WWE took the initial shot by putting NXT on at the same time on the same night. Some verbal shots are welcome, but harmless. God damn, the complainers on this forum are sad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The funniest part is while they got a bunch of championship fighters, besides Tyson none of them are draws. It's like when Impact brought in the Bellator guys.
> 
> But props to them for going for the attention grab anyway. I didn't like it, but it'll get some headlines.






PavelGaborik said:


> Lol @ comparing Mike Tyson To a washed up King Mo, Tito Ortiz and Rampage Jackson.


You need to get your reading comprehension skills together. I specifically excluded Tyson.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I hate Cody defending the title every week. Way to bury the roster.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I want to be optimistic about the potential publicity here, but right now AEW is no longer trending, neither is Mike Tyson, and that segment was put up against the pit fight between Riddle and Thatcher.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The whole last segment I thought was very funny. I give props to AEW they do comedy well, it doesn't feel forced. The references are awesome, the shoutout to New York Puerto Ricans with all the stereotypes, the Timbaland boots, chopped cheese, Marc Anthony and Vicks. Really funny. Jakes poem was funny and the scooter gift to Sammy Guevara. When WWE does comedy it's just not funny at all I just cringe. I actually spit out my drink laughing at this segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> I hate Cody defending the title every week. Way to bury the roster.


Its a TV title. 

Do you expect him not to defend it on TV?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nah. You dont have to be some super MMA nerd to know who Triple C is.


Yeah you do, he's not a draw by any means even with being on the last PPV


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I didn't even know him until last Week.


Because he's not a draw, of course you didn't know him lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's the first time that i see UFC fans or journalist accounts talking about AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah you do, he's not a draw by any means even with being on the last PPV


Were just gonna have to agree to disagree. Lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Because he's not a draw, of course you didn't know him lol


Also i'm french and in France MMA is close to non existent


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jake Hager needs to come out next week wearing the Timbaland boots and a baseball cap.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And please dont tell me they're burning a Wardlow turn in the next month or something.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think it's kinda weird that Tyson had a crew of MMA fighters instead of boxers but he has been hanging around the UFC a bunch, so he probably made some friends. Poor Rashad Evans, the former Light Heavyweight champ didn't even get a name drop.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thoughts on the show:

-Good 6 man tag to start. Young Bucks and Matt Hardy didn't take too long to get the win. VERY good debut from FTR. That shit had me hyped. AEW's tag team division is out of control. I like that they're not rushing it. It one of their main event matches at ALL OUT.

-Great squash match from Brian Cage. He looked like a legit beast and Moxley was great on commentary. Awesome promo from Taz. Looking forward to Mox vs Cage, should be a hard hitting heavyweight fight. That's been the trend with Moxley's reign. One heavyweight fight after another.

-I LOVE Britt Baker. Good to see that she will be back by ALL OUT. 

-Shida gets a decent win against Jaymes. I really like the brazilian dancer gimmick on this girl. Hopefully she's a permanent member of the roster. 

-Cody cuts another strong promo. Loved the delivery and the content. Good to know that he will be defending every week.

-SCU vs Kip Sabian/Havoc didn't interest me at all. SCU couldn't win because they had 2 barn burner matches with Omega and Page already. This is just to get Hangman and Omega back on TV defending their titles again. The real match will be at Fyter Fest when they face The Best Friends.

-Battle Royal was average. Most of them are. I hope they don't end MJF and Wardlows relationship yet. I love that Jungle Boy won the match, should be a great one with Cody next week. 

-The pep rally itself sucked, but Tyson coming out with his entourage was dope. You could feel the thug like intimidation coming through the TV screen. Jericho was awesome as always. Great melee to end the show, I just wish the Inner Circle segment wasn't so bad before it.

Overall, a good show tonight. Didn't really need the SCU tag match and the IC pep rally was weak af, but other than that it was a very enjoyable show. 
*
Overall Grade for post-DON show: B*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, lots to fricken unpack

story heavy show as expected / everyone is busted up. Kinda sloppy in places, but they can get a pass this week

1. hangman leaving and then as soon as Matt started his BS Kenny leaving too. They end up in solidarity together, or the first time in forever. Drinks together later - cohesive unit.

2. YB / Matt v PP / Janela - sweet mid-match involvement of B&B which plays out later. Sweet fake injury to PnP to get rid of Matt. He goes on to whatever program - hopefully v Sammy

3. BB jumps Bucks, FTR makes the save as Bucks are weak. Face-off. Bucks return he save favour. They want to shake hands, FTR is already back to the car. FTR does the brainbuster finisher please note 

4. All Of Britts stuff - just funny / story centre around Aubrey - good call, heat machine, also can’t fight

5. shida match - filler / tag match, no1 contender - just setup for whatever comes next for Kenny / Hangman

6. Cody promo........ talks about not being appreciated, the fun will start..... throws up the subtle ’4’ - look back at that brainbuster finisher

7. Max and Wardlow promo - breakup tease

8. Sloppy battle royale - but they are always. Good final 4, Max decks Wardlow, JB wins to go on and fight Cody

9. All the Tyson stuff (Hager was HILARIOUS)

10. All the Cage / Mox stuff - perfect build for these two IMO - ‘you’re tough, nothing personal, but we’re taking your spot’

C show in terms of action / A show in terms of groundwork and story setup


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Were just gonna have to agree to disagree. Lol


I disagree, I want to disagree some more lol


rbl85 said:


> Also i'm french and in France MMA is close to non existent


Is it still outright banned?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Because he's only hot if you watch MMA religiously


Hes one of the best fighters in Ufhistory, literally.


RapShepard said:


> Because he's only hot if you watch MMA religiously


Triple Cringe is one of the best fighters in UFC History and an Olympic gold medalist. He's also developed into one of the biggest names recently due to his personality outside of the cage. 

If you've watched MMA on even a casual basis over the past several years -- you definitely know who Cejudo is. 

Vitor on the other hand is a legend of the sport and one of the most recognizable faces in MMA history in his own regard. 

Anybody who watches MMA knew exactly who they were pretty quickly. But again -- they weren't the main attraction, Tyson was.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They should really stop doing Battle Royals, it just exposes AEW’s midcard as being piss poor.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So is Vicky Guerrero not allowed to legally say "excuse me"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Is it still outright banned?


Now it's not banned since february


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> I want to be optimistic about the potential publicity here, but right now AEW is no longer trending, neither is Mike Tyson, and that segment was put up against the pit fight between Riddle and Thatcher.


AEW is trending #1, Jericho and Cejudo are also trending.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I know this is a far stretch but I got Kurt Angle vibes from Jake Hagers poem. The delivery wasn't as good as Kurt Angle but the comedy was there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> They should really stop doing Battle Royals, it just exposes AEW’s midcard as being piss poor.


Agreed they should really sign Angels and the Shawn Dean from the Indies. They've been competing in Dark and are easily better than half of their mid card already.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That show flew past. Interested to see where this Jericho/Tyson angle will lead, Fyter Fest maybe??

FTR debuting... Awesome. 

Cage looked like a beast. I'm far more hyped for Mox/Cage than I was for Mox/Brodie 

Britt is gold. They need to find a way to keep her on TV every week until she's cleared. Great Promo. 

Shida is awesome. Christi James would be a nice addition. 

Jungle Boy won like I predicted. Looking forward to Jungle boy/Cody for the TNT title. 

MJF/Wardlow split tease.... Err not sure how I feel about that. I think that's a bit early. This should be done after MJF wins the title similar to Hhh/Batista. 

Really good show overall, 1st hour was arguably one of the best hours they've had, 2nd half not as good, but still some fun moments.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Bosnian21 said:


> AEW is trending #1, Jericho and Cejudo are also trending.


They are now, not when I made the post.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Hes one of the best fighters in Ufhistory, literally.
> 
> 
> Triple Cringe is one of the best fighters in UFC History and an Olympic gold medalist. He's also developed into one of the biggest names recently due to his personality outside of the cage.
> ...


Listen I watch MMA religiously you're preaching to the choir. But as an MMA fan you know Cejudo wasn't exactly a big draw which is why he wasn't able to get more money out of Dana. Belfort and Rashad have also been pretty irrelevant competitive wise and look way different than the last time casuals would've seen them. All 3 are certainly legendary MMA fighters I'm not saying that. I'm just saying they're not the type of big stars that will get AEW the biggest attention. 

Think of it like this imagine in a perfect world if Tyson was flanked by Nate Diaz, Nick Diaz, and Jorge Masvidal. That would've been a huge get.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> So is Vicky Guerrero not allowed to legally say "excuse me"


Probably not lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bosnian21 said:


> AEW is trending #1, Jericho and Cejudo are also trending.


Lol, I watched some of it and it was cool, but who the fuck cares about Timothy Thatcher or Matt Riddle? AEW should roll the final quarter viewership BIG. Would have been bigger had they advertised Triple C.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, the repercussion AEW is having in MMA world is huge....great win here!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Now it's not banned since february


That's cool as hell. I'm sure Bellator and UFC will be coming there when the pandemic is over


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol, I watched some of it and it was cool, but who the fuck cares about Timothy Thatcher or Matt Riddle? AEW should roll the final quarter viewership BIG. Would have been bigger had they advertised Triple C.


Sucks for NXT because I'm hearing that the cage fight was fuckin awesome


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol, I watched some of it and it was cool, but who the fuck cares about Timothy Thatcher or Matt Riddle? AEW should roll the final quarter viewership BIG. Would have been bigger had they advertised Triple C.


Kurt Angle would have been the big draw in that match. Nevertheless, I expect AEW to win the rating again.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> They are now, not when I made the post.


You know in France AEW wasn't appearing in the trend while NXT was with 25K tweets and 1 minute later i see AEW with 52K tweets.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

The best episode yet of DYNAMITE


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Its a TV title.
> 
> Do you expect him not to defend it on TV?


I hope they at least bring in outside talent or Cody actually loses the belt in one of these random defenses. Him just going over a member of the roster isn't going to get anybody over except for Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And please dont tell me they're burning a Wardlow turn in the next month or something.


 who will be the heel Wardlow or mjf


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

*The Good:*

- The opening six man (If they could get rid of this broken Matt thing and just have Matt be normal like tonight I'd be a lot more okay with him)

- The Revival debut

- Moxley's brief appearance and the Cage squash followed by Taz promo

- Britt Baker

- Cody's promo

- MJF promo

*Indifferent:*

- Shida match

- Kenny/Hangman segments

- Havoc and Sabian Vs SCU

*The Bad:*

- Orange Cassidy interrupts Jericho's promo time and Jericho despite being in a surly mood does nothing except promise revenge against him later. We get no follow up on this not that I really wanted more Orange Cassidy on the show but there is no point in recording this and airing it if it has no follow up.

- The teasing of a MJF/Wardlow split. I said in another thread that if they rush this it will be pointless because the audience has no reason to care about Wardlow yet. Look at when Batista turned heel on Triple H. The people were already cheering for Batista and were more than ready to embrace him as a babyface especially when he started becoming successful without the help of Evolution. Wardlow we know nothing about, he has had very little promo time and nobody is begging to cheer the guy just yet so why rush this? This could be a main event match 2 years down the track instead we're going to throw it on a PPV midcard in September.

- Too many WWE references. "I'm not sure I'd be welcome in Connecticut", JR talking about plexiglass, FTR = Fuck The Revival, MJF saying he's not from "Somewhere else" and Jericho rehashing a feud based on something that happened over a decade ago on WWE RAW as a major story line for AEW. TNA had this exact same issue for years (Although not quite as bad) where they just couldn't stop taking jabs at WWE or mentioning them and it has leaked over into AEW as well. We get it, you don't like the WWE and you think they suck. We don't need it rammed down our throat every week.

- The battle royale was pretty awful with way too many jabronis involved. How is Marko Stunt one of the final 6 remaining in a battle royale where size matters? Why is he eliminating veterans such as Christopher Daniels who actually have something to offer? At one point Wardlow was even somewhat selling for Marko stumbling back after getting kicked and acting like Marko is able to hurt him which absolutely kills him. Orange Cassidy making it to the end was stupid also.

- Pep Rally once again has a ton of unnecessary comedy, Vickie Guerrero isn't needed, we don't need "King Of Dad Jokes" trophies being given to Jericho. Have Jericho march out, say he's pissed about losing Stadium Stampede but he wants to prove he's the man around here so he's going to knock Mike Tyson out. Simple, no comedy and we get the same result with Jericho and Tyson being able to do their Monday Night RAW 1998 brawl. 

Also, Sammy despite hobbling around on crutches wasn't sell his injuries at all during the brawl so Omega putting him through the crash pad on PPV means nothing.


*Conclusion:*

The first hour was brilliant television but the second hour was the typical holes AEW fall into. Putting the comedy first, the shitty wrestlers who aren't believable beating guys up who are, rushed stories and things that don't make sense.

I'd give it a 7/10 based on the first hour being absolutely awesome television. Second hour had very few highlights and hurt the show.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> You know in France AEW wasn't appearing in the trend while NXT was with 25K tweets and 1 minute later i see AEW with 52K tweets.


I'll admit to jumping the gun on that. We'll see how this all turns out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You know in France AEW wasn't appearing in the trend while NXT was with 25K tweets and 1 minute later i see AEW with 52K tweets.


This should get them some decent exposure, I'm sure we will see Mike Tyson clips playing on sports news outlets soon, especially the MMA ones seeing as his whole crew were MMA guys lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

And yeah the battle Royal looked pretty weak and highlighted how lackluster the lower card is with Avalon, Cutler, Luthor, Stunt and Sonny Kiss. They should've just did a fatal 4 way between jungle Boy, MJF, Daniels and OC. I can understand why Darby, Brodie and Archer were left out the Battle Royal though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That's cool as hell. I'm sure Bellator and UFC will be coming there when the pandemic is over


Now the problem is in France we're at war with concussions so i don't know the media are going to respond to that.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Listen I watch MMA religiously you're preaching to the choir. But as an MMA fan you know Cejudo wasn't exactly a big draw which is why he wasn't able to get more money out of Dana. Belfort and Rashad have also been pretty irrelevant competitive wise and look way different than the last time casuals would've seen them. All 3 are certainly legendary MMA fighters I'm not saying that. I'm just saying they're not the type of big stars that will get AEW the biggest attention.
> 
> Think of it like this imagine in a perfect world if Tyson was flanked by Nate Diaz, Nick Diaz, and Jorge Masvidal. That would've been a huge get.


Nick Diaz has been irrelevant far longer than Cejudo and Vitor. The man hasn't fought in half a decade against an aging Anderson. Cejudo is a relatively new name and while he may not light the world on fire -- he's a much bigger name than the likes of Cain Velasquez.

I actually wasn't completely positive that was Sugar Rashad because they didn't really show his face much on camera. I was telling my girlfriend "I don't know if that's Rashad or not but it certainly looks like him" if Rashad was there that makes it even cooler as an MMA geek. Loved the segment personally.

And I believe Cejudo does have legitimate potential in the business.

Nate and Jorge are legit names but not the most athletic guys in the world. Nate would be far more attainable than Jorge though in my opinion -- Jorge is in a great spot.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Probably not lol


I approve


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cejudo signing would be pretty fucking cool. 

Legit fighter and Olympic gold medallist. Not a draw in the sense that he'd bring tons of fans over but he could be a star in the wrestling world and only 33.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

JBLGOAT said:


> I hope they at least bring in outside talent or Cody actually loses the belt in one of these random defenses. Him just going over a member of the roster isn't going to get anybody over except for Cody.


Indeed; this isn't like WCW where they had a roster of about 300 guys.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'll admit to jumping the gun on that. We'll see how this all turns out.


It wasn't a critic just that sometime you Don't know why but you have trends appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First hour of the show was really good, the second hour not as much.

*The Bucks & Matt vs. Private Party & Janela was a fun little opener, even if the result was never in doubt. Hardy using all of his gimmicks is winning me over. Also, I hope Quen is OK.

But obviously, we know what the main talking point is here. Butcher & Blade attack the Bucks after the match, and FTR debut and attack Butcher & Blade and help the Bucks. Nice. It subvers expectations and keeps you guessing and FTR got to show off their offense. Another good addition to AEW.

*Nice squash for Cage, nice promo by Taz on Mox. Not much else to say here.

*Britt Baker is a gift and must be protected at all costs. I'm constantly amazed how well they've changed her character. The promo was great. The delusion was great. Her and Tony's chemistry was great. Can't wait til she's back in the ring because Shida needs her as a challenger.

*For an unsigned talent, as far as I know, Jaynes got in a lot of offense. And she looked solid, so I wonder if she's getting signed. Anyways, Shida is a star, she looked good here. Again, not much else to say here.

*Cody cuts a good babyface promo. I've heard better from him, but this was solid.

*I didn't have much interest in the Havoc & Sabian vs. SCU so I honestly kept watching the other show for the most of this match. Interesting to see SCU lose. Were Sabian & Havoc ranked. I was just surprised to see them in a #1 Contender's Match.

*The Battle Royal was slow and honestly not that interesting until the Final 4 (5) for me. MJF punching out Wardlow? That's interesting. Seems way too soon to go to that, but we'll see. JB winning and being the 1st challenger is fine by me.

*The Pep Rally was fun, though not as good as some of their past segments. I did like how they were trying to celebrate but were also kind of miserable as well. The Tyson stuff.....I don't know. It just feels too much like Austin vs. Tyson lite for me to care that much or get excited about it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> They are now, not when I made the post.


They literally have more than double the "recent" tweets NXT has. Hell, even in Canada AEW has significantly more recent tweets than NXT in the US. 

I still enjoy NXT to an extent but that show has been going down the toilet for quite some time now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only issue with Cejudo is that he's Marko Stunt size.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Only issue with Cejudo is that he's Marko Stunt size.


AEW has plenty of small guys to match him up with.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> They literally have more than double the "recent" tweets NXT has. Hell, even in Canada AEW has significantly more recent tweets than NXT in the US.
> 
> I still enjoy NXT to an extent but that show has been going down the toilet for quite some time now.


I wouldn't say it's went down the toilet, it's just only so long they could last on not being main roster especially since they're very bare bones basic wrestling. Having something fresh like AEW is just pointing out how samey NXT has been forever.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't say it's went down the toilet, it's just only so long they could last on not being main roster especially since they're very bare bones basic wrestling. Having something fresh like AEW is just pointing out how samey NXT has been forever.


I loved NXT several years ago. Now the roster is significantly weaker and the lack of segments also really hurts. 

I suppose you're right in the sense that if AEW wasn't around I would still be watching NXT every Wednesday live. Now I seem to miss more shows than I watch. It's unfortunate.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Only issue with Cejudo is that he's Marko Stunt size.


He's a legit badass though. I can see Sammy/Cejudo happening at Fyter Fest to help drive more PPV buys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nick Diaz has been irrelevant far longer than Cejudo and Vitor. The man hasn't fought in half a decade against an aging Anderson. Cejudo is a relatively new name and while he may not light the world on fire -- he's a much bigger name than the likes of Cain Velasquez.
> 
> I actually wasn't completely positive that was Sugar Rashad because they didn't really show his face much on camera. I was telling my girlfriend "I don't know if that's Rashad or not but it certainly looks like him" if Rashad was there that makes it even cooler as an MMA geek. Loved the segment personally.
> 
> ...


I say Nick not because he's a current day star, but because the Diaz Bros roll together. If one did a venture like this, I could see the other tagging along. 

I had a hard time recognizing Rashad just because it's so hard getting used to him with dreads lol. Like I know he has them, but Everytime I see him it's surprising again lol. 

Sadly neither Nate or Jorge are obtainable since Dana White is more on the Vince side of things. Where you only work for them or movies lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tonight was meant to be in Las Vegas wasn't it!?

That'd been hotttt


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Remember.... Cody threw up the 4 as well

pay attention to the story people


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Remember.... Cody threw up the 4 as well
> 
> pay attention to the story people
> 
> View attachment 86774


I think if they genuinely did a Horseman knock off with Arn, Cody, Tully and someone else (Surely not Spears?) that it'd be really funny...they need to get creative and start making their own moments.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Horsemen vs the OG Elite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tonight's show was fantastic. Really loved the first hour. Matt Hardy visiting his past incarnations like Mick Foley did with Dude Love, Mankind, and Cactus Jack is probably the best thing in wrestling right now.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think if they genuinely did a Horseman knock off with Arn, Cody, Tully and someone else (Surely not Spears?) that it'd be really funny...they need to get creative and start making their own moments.


cody is a ‘legacy’ type guy - if it is not knee-deep in history he isn’t interested (which is why you won’t see him in Stadium stampede)

he loves the saga of it all and all the 70s / 80s stuff

this is his way, of continuing that type of old school wrestling

in a funny way - the Cody style sections of the show, should be exactly what the Cornette fans clamour for


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> They literally have more than double the "recent" tweets NXT has. Hell, even in Canada AEW has significantly more recent tweets than NXT in the US.
> 
> I still enjoy NXT to an extent but that show has been going down the toilet for quite some time now.


Yeah, NXT is slowly becoming more main roster like these days, and I'm certainly no fan of Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Tonight's show was fantastic. Really loved the first hour. Matt Hardy visiting his past incarnations like Mick Foley did with Dude Love, Mankind, and Cactus Jack is probably the best thing in wrestling right now.*


Do you mean the worst?

To be honest I don't mind Matt it's just when he does the broken Matt bullshit where I really hate him. If he does the thing tonight with the long tights where he is serious I could see him being a good addition to the AEW midcard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Do you mean the worst?
> 
> To be honest I don't mind Matt it's just when he does the broken Matt bullshit where I really hate him. If he does the thing tonight with the long tights where he is serious I could see him being a good addition to the AEW midcard.


*No, it's the best thing in wrestling. The return of Version One and Matt(er of) Facts went viral.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No, it's the best thing in wrestling. The return of Version One and Matt(er of) Facts went viral.*


Did it? I didn't see it pop up on my social media once and I'm subscribed to a fair few wrestling pages


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

All i want for Matt right Now is to put over Sammy


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> All i want for Matt right Now is to put over Sammy


matt is still a main eventer. He should have the main event matchups before putting people over.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

JBLGOAT said:


> matt is still a main eventer. He should have the main event matchups before putting people over.


I like Matt and all, but outside of a few brief stints, the guy was always a solid midcard staple; Hardy is what he is at this point in his career, he won't suffer a loss of credibility by staying out of the world title picture.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

JBLGOAT said:


> matt is still a main eventer. He should have the main event matchups before putting people over.


When the fuck has Matt ever been a main eventer?

like ever


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JBLGOAT said:


> matt is still a main eventer. He should have the main event matchups before putting people over.


respectfully disagree

he should never come within a sniff of the main title

he has slowed down a lot, and the current gimmick is a midcard one - which is 100% fine

but even he said he is there to put over the younger generation - it can be on solid programs where he wins the first 2 and loses the last one - but still


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> When the fuck has Matt ever been a main eventer?
> 
> like ever


I remember in 2016 or 2017 he won the TNA World Heavyweight Title (His first main event run ever until now by the way) and the fans shit on it and declared the company dead. He was at his most popular in the WWF 1999-2002 where his younger brother was more popular, 2005 when Edge fucked his girl and a brief moment in TNA where he was a main event guy doing stupid shit that went viral amongst wrestling fans.

He's a solid midcarder at best.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fuck Matt Hardy. He’s a POS and selfish as fuck with this gimmick. I’d heard of it, but until he came to AEW, I didn’t realize just how bad it is.

To tell a booker, and the other wrestlers who are trying to get to even a level where you once were as the lesser half of the Hardy Boyz team, “Hey. I now can teleport. And transposition clothes on and off my body. While switching personalities, all with different strengths. And you have to sell this shit as real!” is just absolutely fucking selfish. That is worse than Hogan no-selling someone’s punches and kicks.

As I have asked a few times for those in favor of Hardy’s stupid shit, “Why don’t Kenny Omega, Cody, Jericho, or Moxley just add into their gimmick that they can now start shooting lasers out of their fucking eyes and ending matches on arrival?” As a proud nerd, I am sure Kenny would be down for that and able to sell it really well.

But he doesn’t. Why? Because it would be stupid and do NOTHING in making anyone else look better for it. Wrestling is, at the end of the day, all about the gate. You don’t buy your ticket and write in a vote for why you’re buying the ticket, so that money is for everyone to split. When you’re a veteran doing shit that ONLY makes you better and does nothing to make anyone around you look better coming out of that ring with you? Then you are slowly killing the business.

Forget what Cornette has to say about The Bucks and “Olivier”: Matt Hardy and shit so over the top like it is far more dangerous to the business than anything those aforementioned 3 have done. The shit Matt pulls leaves everyone looking like shit when he decides to leave town, and the townies find no credibility or anything gained whatsoever in those carnies left to stick around.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Both Omega/Page and the Young Bucks have moved away from Hardy. He's dropping down to the mid-card like I said he would after the IC/Elite storyline was over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Both Omega/Page and the Young Bucks have moved away from Hardy. He's dropping down to the mid-card like I said he would after the IC/Elite storyline was over.


yep, was a very visible transition

hangman and kenny walking away / then Matt going to the back with PP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did it? I didn't see it pop up on my social media once and I'm subscribed to a fair few wrestling pages


*literally go to the source and look at all the responses 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265011013788803073*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *literally go to the source and look at all the responses
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265011013788803073*


Selfish prick, Matt Hardy.

What good does it do ANYONE when he has supernatural powers? I’m praying that Sammy suddenly starts adding the ability to go around Shang Tsung-ing motherfuckers and steals Hardy’s soul to make the motherfucker retire.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

How is FTR a WWE reference when Matt and Nick started it.

How is Jericho having beef with Tyson from something in the past an issue?

MJF saying somewhere else can be referencing how everyone else made their names in other places while MJF has done it in AEW.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a mostly good show until Tyson came out. As much media as Tyson has done over the years, you would think he would develop some camera presence. He always looks lost every time he does anything in wrestling.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

In the Battle Royale I really noticed the absence of guys like Pac, Pentagon, and Fenix ( I know he's injured.) and ??? Main Event Level Talent that you could believe they have a shot of beating Cody. MJF, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus sure.(Anyone else?) Aesthetically, it didn't pass the eye test with guys like Cutler and Avalon in there, who are 0fer. I know they were never going to win like most of them and they were just bodies but it does look bad. 

This was a little irritation at first but is really annoying me now: It is Dasha mispronouncing Hikaru Shida's name. Has no one gone up to her to and showed her how to say her name? Shida's the Champion now too. It drives me up the wall.

The Tyson/Jericho thing is not something I am interested in. That doesn't mean that the show is bad. I accept there will be segments I don't like and some I do like.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyson/Jericho video got 72K views already. FAR FAR FAR more than anything else.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> In the Battle Royale I really noticed the absence of guys like Pac, Pentagon, and Fenix ( I know he's injured.) and ??? Main Event Level Talent that you could believe they have a shot of beating Cody. MJF, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus sure.(Anyone else?) Aesthetically, it didn't pass the eye test with guys like Cutler and Avalon in there, who are 0fer. I know they were never going to win like most of them and they were just bodies but it does look bad.
> 
> This was a little irritation at first but is really annoying me now: It is Dasha mispronouncing Hikaru Shida's name. Has no one gone up to her to and showed her how to say her name? Shida's the Champion now too. It drives me up the wall.
> 
> The Tyson/Jericho thing is not something I am interested in. That doesn't mean that the show is bad. I accept there will be segments I don't like and some I do like.


I actually think she’s correcting it the correct way, she’s just doing it with it’s appropriate accent whereas everyone else says it with an “American accent.” It was really weird to the ear at first but I appreciate the respect of pronouncing the name as intended


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did it? I didn't see it pop up on my social media once and I'm subscribed to a fair few wrestling pages


The definition of viral when it comes to AEW = I liked it and the wrestling bubble that I created by blocking anyone who says something I don't like about AEW, likes it too


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> How is FTR a WWE reference when Matt and Nick started it.
> 
> How is Jericho having beef with Tyson from something in the past an issue?
> 
> MJF saying somewhere else can be referencing how everyone else made their names in other places while MJF has done it in AEW.


The Revival were a tag team in WWE. It's a WWE copyright.

Because it's a one off spot from WWE Raw from over a decade ago. I'm all for rehashing old feuds but you can't just make that your entire back story if you're in another company. "Hey you hit me in the WWE so I want revenge 10 years later!". Doesn't work that way if it's your entire back story but does work as a reference.

AEW could've come up with something on their own. Something as simple as Jericho being bummed out by what happened at Stadium Stampede so he's going to kick Mike Tyson's ass because Tyson is the baddest man on the planet and he could do with some more publicity. Tyson comes out with his entourage, push and shove, roster empties to split them up and we fade. Simple. Then we can have Jericho reference what happened a decade ago next week in a promo but making that his sole reasoning behind wanting revenge seems dumb. What's he going to do next? Call out Fandango for beating him at WrestleMania in 2013?

MJF saying somewhere else is clearly a reference to WWE even if he did mean "somewhere else" to mean any other promotion it's still a WWE mention.



NXT Only said:


> Tyson/Jericho video got 72K views already. FAR FAR FAR more than anything else.


Not surprised. Was it good enough to make them tune in next week though?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

That ending was crazy. Some attitude era shit right there!

So are they actually building up to a Tyson vs Jericho match? Damn, crazy. Had no idea it was going to go this route. Wonder how they'll pull it off.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Revival were a tag team in WWE. It's a WWE copyright.
> 
> Because it's a one off spot from WWE Raw from over a decade ago. I'm all for rehashing old feuds but you can't just make that your entire back story if you're in another company. "Hey you hit me in the WWE so I want revenge 10 years later!". Doesn't work that way if it's your entire back story but does work as a reference.
> 
> ...


But FTR is from the rivalry that The Bucks and The Revival developed. It’s not a shot at WWE at all.

Jericho and Tyson have history, why can they not reference it?

MJF mentioned somewhere else. Even if WWE is included it’s not an issue.

Not an issue at all imo. Only one you could justify is the not wanted or allowed or welcomed in Connecticut thing which felt out of place.

Everything else makes sense for the stories they’re telling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DJ Punk said:


> That ending was crazy. Some attitude era shit right there!
> 
> So are they actually building up to a Tyson vs Jericho match? Damn, crazy. Had no idea it was going to go this route. Wonder how they'll pull it off.


Looks Like Jericho vs Tyson (gimmick match) at ALL OUT


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> The funniest part is while they got a bunch of championship fighters, besides Tyson none of them are draws. It's like when Impact brought in the Bellator guys.
> 
> But props to them for going for the attention grab anyway. I didn't like it, but it'll get some headlines.


Belfort has more Twitter followers than the reigning WWE world champions combined.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> Hes one of the best fighters in Ufhistory, literally.
> 
> 
> Triple Cringe is one of the best fighters in UFC History and an Olympic gold medalist. He's also developed into one of the biggest names recently due to his personality outside of the cage.
> ...


I honestly think Tyson looks very bad. His whole movement, his reactions and speech patterns seem off. Tyson is the attraction, but it wouldn´t surprise me, if he more or less becomes the manager of a Belfort/Cejudo tag team or is the finisher in a six man tag match between Belfort/Cejudo/Hager and Jericho/Guevara/Hager.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

taker1986 said:


> He's a legit badass though. I can see Sammy/Cejudo happening at Fyter Fest to help drive more PPV buys.


At least it´s not a golf cart.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Remember.... Cody threw up the 4 as well
> 
> pay attention to the story people


I can see them pull an interference every week to cause chaos and confusion until the boss shows up. Next week they could randomly help Cody beat Jungle Boy.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Looks Like Jericho vs Tyson (gimmick match) at ALL OUT


I personally wouldn't mind if they went the cinematic route for this considering Tyson isn't a wrestler and probably can't fake brawl that well. Plus the fact that there still won't be crowds by then.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Great show. No complaints. They really want that last segment to go viral. Nothing on Tyson’s insta, or on sites like TMZ. Shame. 
Are they implying that someone is stalking Omega and Page?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

that blue line at the end is why Tyson angle was done

i don‘t like it, but i understand it

this is the ‘appeal to the casuals’ so many of you wanted earlier in the lifecycle of AEW - this is how it looks


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

So it's going to be Cage vs moxley at the next PPV, surely they cant have another one of the big guys take an L so early into their aew career like hager, Brodie, archer and wardlow?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Seems like AEW are back on track.

FTR's debut was awesome. Cage and Taz are awesome. Loved seeing guys like Evans, Belfort and especially Cejudo, this is huge for AEW. Good stuff!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a shame Schiavone never ended the show with "We are out of time"


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Taking the AEW glasses off you have to realize it wasnt that awesome. I have to agree, a better episode of Dynamite.

But why digg at WWE for having plexiglass and actually caring about the health of the wrestlers, when AEW has a brawl at the end with 50 people spitting in each others faces with people outside of AEW (maybe all tested, but still why make the digg).

FTR arriving was great, sad for them to have a no audience show doing it, this would have blown off the roof with AEW diehearts in the audience. Cody gonna Cody, dont care anymore. MJF/Wardlow split teased is also a good thing (maybe too early).

Hardy doing this in WWE people would have laughed their asses off in a negative way, but him doing this in AEW is MINDBLOWING and AEWSOME (hihi). Hangman/Page are gold, just gold, they should be as far away from Hardy as possible, so should the Bucks. Looking forward to the FTR/Bucks feud, this is a match I actually want to see.

Shida having a long match against a nobody, maybe longer than the match on Saturday is just bad storytelling, but I like Shida as champ, good choice.

Dr. Britt with her Roll Model was good, she is good (not so much in the ring, but as an actor).

Having Marko stunt humping Luchasaurus leg not once but twice in the Battle Royal is just stupid. Average Battle Royal with the right winner.

And then the final segment "we have to add Tyson somewhere so lets just randomly mention Jericho want to punch him". Why didnt Jericho punch him on Saturday or anything when he had the chance already? And the "brawl" was really lame, you have to see that, nothing different than a tug-o-war over the title, just with more people. I liked the beginning with them giving each other presents, but after that Tyson twist it started to be lame. Tyson doesnt know how to talk or act.

So a lot of good things happened, but this was by far not that awesome.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> So it's going to be Cage vs moxley at the next PPV, surely they cant have another one of the big guys take an L so early into their aew career like hager, Brodie, archer and wardlow?


You really think that dude from TNA is going to dethrone Moxley in his second ever AEW ppv match? Lol.

I'm fine with the big dudes taking losses as long as it's only to guys like Cody and Moxley. The losses won't hurt them that way. However, both Brodie and Lance really don't need to lose again at all anytime soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems AEW / Tyson has made the Aussie news

our Aussie contingent here must be over the moon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265929952546848768


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> So it's going to be Cage vs moxley at the next PPV, surely they cant have another one of the big guys take an L so early into their aew career like hager, Brodie, archer and wardlow?


Cage cannot be champion this early.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Where's that Portuguese poster? 

Apparently AEW made front page news in one of the biggest sports newspapers in the country. Apparently its never happened before as wrestling is such a niche product. 

Pretty cool.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I know this is a far stretch but I got Kurt Angle vibes from Jake Hagers poem. The delivery wasn't as good as Kurt Angle but the comedy was there.


TBH I've enjoyed most of Hager's character work in AEW. It's his matches that have not been great.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really enjoyed that episode of Dynamite, packed with fun stuff all the way through. Exciting and newsworthy show. AEW are beating WWE so handily in this COVID era that I almost want to yell, "stop, stop, they're already dead!" And I'm not a "WWE sux" guy or blind to AEW's fault, but the effort being put in by everyone on the All Elite roster is extremely evident.

I'm getting a kick out of Matt Hardy's gimmick here. It's somewhat fresh to me, having really not seen much of his Impact run (although I did see the Final Deletion on YouTube) and only seeing a half-assed version in WWE. Having him switch between gimmicks is a good call- it's fun on the surface, but also gives him freedom to be serious when needed or comedic if the situation calls.

The debut of The Revival, sorry, FTR, was nice. I think the addition of the Top Guys firmly cements AEW as having the best tag division of any major wrestling promotion today. We've got:

Omega/Page
Young Bucks
FTR
Lucha Bros
Private Party
SCU
Jurassic Express
Sex Gods
Proud & Powerful
TH2
Best Friends
Butcher & Blade

I don't know if WWE, ROH, Impact or NJPW have that many tag teams, let alone ones of that high caliber.

Brian Cage is an absolute beast. With the acquistions of Archer, Brodie Lee and now Cage, AEW are doing an awesome job boosting the roster with big men who can actually work. Taz adds a little credibility to Cage's act for those unfamiliar with him. And that finisher is sick- a guy at my local indy uses it but I'd never seen it on TV before.

I got a laugh out of Britt Baker's segment. The "Roll Model" on the wheelchair was great, and I liked how she pointed the blame at referee Aubrey Edwards. Britt vs. Audrey at All Out?

Shida picked up a nice victory to establish herself as a new champion, but I was impressed with her opponent as well.

I liked the passion in Cody's promo and the fact it was a clear mission statement. I'm a sucker for the "open challenge" gimmick too.

Side note- I got a little kick out of the running gag in the show where QT Marshall was constantly trying to chat up Allie, and Brandi getting annoyed about it. Can't blame QT one bit, Allie is next level hot.

Speaking of next level hot... Penelope Ford is here! It's funny how JR has a little crush on her, he temporarily morphs into Jerry Lawler while she's on screen. Decent tag match with Havoc and Sabian upsetting SCU... ooh, there's another tag team in the ranks!

Tension between MJF & Wardlow? Maybe a little soon, hopefully any split they have is a slow burn, Batista/HHH style.

The Battle Royal was a thing that happened. I like Jungle Boy as the winner, betting Cody gives him a lot in the title match next week.

The Inner Circle pep rally didn't do a whole lot for me. I normally really enjoy their segments, but this wasn't quite as funny or big as previous ones have been. As a MMA fan, I got a kick seeing Henry Cejudo, Vitor Belfort and Rashad Evans as part of Mike Tyson's posse. Not the strongest verbal spat between Tyson and Jericho, but the pull-apart brawl gave me the warm fuzzy Attitude Era vibes, and a Tyson vs. Jericho match in AEW could actually be big business, given how Tyson has recently returned to mainstream prominence by getting in shape and rumours of a boxing return running rampant.

Thumbs up for this edition of Dynamite!


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> - Orange Cassidy interrupts Jericho's promo time and Jericho despite being in a surly mood does nothing except promise revenge against him later. We get no follow up on this not that I really wanted more Orange Cassidy on the show but there is no point in recording this and airing it if it has no follow up.


I agree with about 90% of what you said but just wanted to point out there actually was a follow up to this with PnP beating the shit out of OC as he was entering the battle royal. Should really have meant more keeping him out of the battle royal entirely and possibly lead to a fued for Best Friends after Fyter Fest but just felt like pointing out it did at least exist.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Great show. No complaints. They really want that last segment to go viral. Nothing on Tyson’s insta, or on sites like TMZ. Shame.
> Are they implying that someone is stalking Omega and Page?


It sounds stupid because of how trashy TMZ is but I think TMZ has a business relationship with the WWE, so they be honoring that deal by not covering AEW.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Can't stand matt hardy other than when he's normal. I felt personally attacked by the bucks and hardy saying we're spot monkeys and flexing at the camera.

never seen the revival but heard they're serious and can wrestle so I liked their debut.
cage segment was good.

Britt is one of if not my fav personality on the show but that promo was a bit long and dry I thought.

Cody has personality but i'm fed up of his I have a dream speeches.

skipped through alot, saw the battle royal and AEW really can't do battle royals without making the company look low budget and indy.

The inner circle are truly the worst, they're worse than the elite by far and I hate the elite. Their comedy is so awful, ortiz is beyond words awful when talking, sammy I like but he's a bit cringe and shouldn't be in the main event scene yet, he's like a little kid. Le champion isn't funny to me and forces things too much, be serious ffs. Tyson coming out and the whole brawl reminded me of TNA hogan era at it's worst.

I dunno man, lol, this is like a drug that once gave me a high and now it doesn't but I keep taking the hit hoping to get the same high as the first time. till next week.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

No interest in seeing Tyson in an angle in 2020, but hell AEW will get a lot of attention for it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kazarn said:


> No interest in seeing Tyson in an angle in 2020, but hell AEW will get a lot of attention for it.


I always said that to make wrestling popular again you need to use stars outside of the wrestling universe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> The definition of viral when it comes to AEW = I liked it and the wrestling bubble that I created by blocking anyone who says something I don't like about AEW, likes it too


*You really don't know anything about me if you think I'm a blind AEW defender. Most of my posts here in 2019 were complaining about the dry women's division.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I saw AEW


Geeee said:


> It sounds stupid because of how trashy TMZ is but I think TMZ has a business relationship with the WWE, so they be honoring that deal by not covering AEW.


They have posted about AEW, before. But yeah you wonder if VKM got on the bat phone. Regardless, I didn't expect TMZ of all trashy news coverage sites to have working relationships with other companies.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tyson Vs. Jericho....eh. 

I'm all for using outsiders for wrestling as it can generate a ton of interest and excitement. Mike Tyson did it himself back in 98. But back then, Tyson was one of the biggest sports stars and most controversial figures in the world. WCW used Rodman in 97 and 98, and it was great because Rodman had a similar standing in the basketball world. 

But in 2020? I don't see too many people getting hyped over Mike Tyson getting involved in wrestling. Jericho could make it a lot of fun, but I don't see it generating a ton of interest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Tyson Vs. Jericho....eh.
> 
> I'm all for using outsiders for wrestling as it can generate a ton of interest and excitement. Mike Tyson did it himself back in 98. But back then, Tyson was one of the biggest sports stars and most controversial figures in the world. WCW used Rodman in 97 and 98, and it was great because Rodman had a similar standing in the basketball world.
> 
> But in 2020? I don't see too many people getting hyped over Mike Tyson getting involved in wrestling. Jericho could make it a lot of fun, but I don't see it generating a ton of interest.


It got on the evening news and morning papers in some countries


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Where's that Portuguese poster?
> 
> Apparently AEW made front page news in one of the biggest sports newspapers in the country. Apparently its never happened before as wrestling is such a niche product.
> 
> Pretty cool.


Which is big considering wrestling here is pretty much non existent and never gets any publicity.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

TripleG said:


> Tyson Vs. Jericho....eh.
> 
> I'm all for using outsiders for wrestling as it can generate a ton of interest and excitement. Mike Tyson did it himself back in 98. But back then, Tyson was one of the biggest sports stars and most controversial figures in the world. WCW used Rodman in 97 and 98, and it was great because Rodman had a similar standing in the basketball world.
> 
> But in 2020? I don't see too many people getting hyped over Mike Tyson getting involved in wrestling. Jericho could make it a lot of fun, but I don't see it generating a ton of interest.


Under normal circumstamces you'd probably be correct but apparently Tyson is heading for a legit comeback so he has a lot more traction lately than if he was brought in without that added context

I personally don't want to see it but what matters the most in the end for AEW is publicity and business which this move is getting a lot of the former at least showing its probably a good decision even though I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So Butcher and Blade have a new gimmick ? I loved their attire/look, that's a shame.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 86794
> 
> 
> that blue line at the end is why Tyson angle was done
> ...


Okay, I think you are really overreacting on this. Of course people are interested in seeing what Tyson got up to on the wrestling but it's solely because of Tyson. To hook them on AEW you'd be needing to hook them on an AEW contracted guy. Who does AEW have that would hook a boxing or MMA fan?

Personally if I was a boxing fan waiting for Tyson to turn up on Dynamite I would've laughed and said to myself "Wrestling is silly bullshit" as soon as I saw Marko Stunt lasting longer than 20 seconds in the rumble and never watched again. Unfortunately I am a wrestling tragic and put myself through things like this in an attempt to find segments I'm passionate about.

It's cool for AEW the video has almost reached a million people and they're getting publicity but they might be giving Mike Tyson 250,000 dollars for 5 appearances and might never see a return on that money (Especially with no live gate). Also, the appeal of the brawl and the craziness is there this week and they'll get some publicity for Tyson decking Jericho on TV but whatever he does between now and punching Jericho won't receive any real interest from the media.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Seems AEW / Tyson has made the Aussie news
> 
> our Aussie contingent here must be over the moon
> 
> ...


Nobody here in Australia knows what AEW is except the super cringe wrestling fans, wrestling tragics such as myself and indy wrestlers. I turned up at a show pre Covid-19 and saw a man who was pretty much every single wrestling fan stereotype you can imagine cosplaying as AEW Chris Jericho (AEW Title replica and all). He was loudly talking about how he had gotten into an argument with Eric Bischoff a few months prior about not pushing young guys in WCW (Never happened, I was there)

Also, I have literally seen no buzz for this anywhere except in the video you've posted. Nobody in this country cares.



Jman55 said:


> I agree with about 90% of what you said but just wanted to point out there actually was a follow up to this with PnP beating the shit out of OC as he was entering the battle royal. Should really have meant more keeping him out of the battle royal entirely and possibly lead to a fued for Best Friends after Fyter Fest but just felt like pointing out it did at least exist.


I missed that entrance so I am mistaken. Good to hear they followed up on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, I think you are really overreacting on this. Of course people are interested in seeing what Tyson got up to on the wrestling but it's solely because of Tyson. To hook them on AEW you'd be needing to hook them on an AEW contracted guy. Who does AEW have that would hook a boxing or MMA fan?
> 
> Personally if I was a boxing fan waiting for Tyson to turn up on Dynamite I would've laughed and said to myself "Wrestling is silly bullshit" as soon as I saw Marko Stunt lasting longer than 20 seconds in the rumble and never watched again. Unfortunately I am a wrestling tragic and put myself through things like this in an attempt to find segments I'm passionate about.
> 
> ...


how can I argue with any of this?

points well made


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Marq'Quen isn't injured, I'm pretty impressed that they booked the injury to write Matt Hardy (and even PP) out of the potential save situation for the Bucks. 

However...

Actual debut was a bit clunky. FTR driving in - I mean I get they wanted to use the Ford classic pick-up - but it just can't be kayfabe explained. Did they plan their entrance to confront the Bucks not knowing there was be a post match attack on them? Were they sitting out with binoculars? Do they have a man on the inside who gave them the heads up to make their move? I mean I got lost in the moment and just enjoyed it for what it was #FTR making their big debut but in hindsight there would be kayfabe questions. I might have easter-egged the truck into the truckload of shirts bit with the IC, and then just had Dax and Cash walk in from where they did. 

FTR meaning Fuck the Rest and/or For the Revolution is much better than any of the "The Revolt" stuff. That indie team serving them with a C&D did them a favor. 

I'm still not completely sold on Taz as the manager/mouthpiece for Brian Cage. But loved the "Beat him if you can, survive if he let's you" call back. What is Taz' motive? Lee Johnson is a youngster they seemingly have plans for, but kid is 0-9 right now and being used as pure enhancement. "Young Lion" could always go on an "excursion" and come back to a push down the line I guess, but is AEW sure that tactic will work in North America wrestling scene? 

Moxley vs Cage in 3-4 weeks is curious. Getting Mox the win before Cage injures himself? Either way it's a marquee match-up for Fyterfest. 

Baker's bit was amusing enough. Interesting they're involving Aubrey but it's probably just to be Britt's target while she can't get physical and could play out down the line if/when Britt is back and Aubrey is assigned to referee her matches. 

Christi Jaynes is probably worth signing. Probably would mean Taynara Conti wouldn't be - but I don't expect that anyways. Shida is going to be a good champion. Though needs more fleshed out roster - Nyla, Statlander, Swole and Ford are only active and available women right now. Britt vs Shida is probably all but booked for All Out already. 

Cody comparing himself to Tom Brady seemed a bit heel tinted. His whole promo was basically. Was this the first time Tony Khan was mentioned in storylines as the owner/decision maker? I know Shahid Khan was shown at Daily's Place when AEW first debuted there as the big boss owner but that was a one-off shout out, but Cody's mention of Tony seemed more storylined. 

Show started falling a bit apart here with Superbad Death Squad vs SCU. I figured SBDS was going to win given SCU seems to be on the road to a break-up and Kip and Jimmy are getting a bit of a push. Match just never clicked. All four of these guys are they types who disappear bell to bell. Jimmy and Kip need wacky odd couple flatmate vignettes. I still don't "get" Jimmy Havok, and probably never will. He has a bit on Sammy Guevara's vlog where he's just seen in the background stomping the shit out of some sucker - they should bring that to Dynamite. 

Not sure why this match needed to happen. Best Friends just won a title shot by beating Private Party during the buy-in at DoN2, and then this match was "winner gets a title shot" and SBDS wins and gets thier shot first - next week - while Best Friends get that winner at Fyterfest. 

Battle Royals are usually always crud. This one no different. Billy Gunn should never be used in these as he is deceptively big and ends up towering over most/all, when in WWE he was sold as more just a regular dude size. Jungle Boy was fine as the winner, I mean he has no shot vs Cody but it could be a good match. 

Cassidy involving himself with Inner Circle - does this mean we see Best Friends vs Ortiz/Santana, with OC and Sammy possibly involved in trios matches? Or....(more on this later)

Pep Rally was the usual of this kind of stuff. Definitely would have been a flop without the big finish. AEW ain't taking that social distancing all that serious - first the Battle Royale and now the melee. I get that they're all rapid tested, but that test has a 15-50% false negative rate. 

Tyson vs Jericho can't be a singles match. So they'll need team mates. I'd HATE the idea of MMA guys vs Inner Circle, assuming Tyson's side would win of course. Tyson and Cejudo seem to be getting the most press which makes sense as Cejudo was just double champ in the UFC and Tyson is Tyson. Belfort is still probably the biggest killer of the bunch today though. I didn't recognize Sugar Rashad at first. Regardless if it's Tyson + Partner vs Jericho and Guevara is probably is Cejudo as he announced his MMA retirement after his last fight and was hanging out with AEW folks and Tyson at Tony Khan's Memorial Day Party earlier in the week. 

Or does Tyson get a AEW wrestler to team with against Jericho and Guevara? And what if that partner is .... Orange Cassidy? Mike Tyson and Orange Cassidy would be peak AEW thinking. Imagine the training/work out vignettes that could come from it as well. 

All in all a really fun show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Marq'Quen isn't injured, I'm pretty impressed that they booked the injury to write Matt Hardy (and even PP) out of the potential save situation for the Bucks.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


With response to your opening line - Quens injury was indeed a work to get rid of Matt Hardy.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I think they need a person whose main job it to identify continuity issues between shows (for example):

Elite distancing themselves from Matt hardy so abruptly - I hate matt Hardy’s gimmick but the last few weeks AEW have done everything they can to push his gimmick and convince us that it is main event material. Now after i’ve paid for the PPV they have decided it’s an embarrassing gimmick and buried it in a 5 minute segment. I’m glad it’s buried but just seems a bit disrespectful to fans who have been saying it’s crap since day 1.

Archer/Brodie - 2 unbeaten monsters coming off 2 big losses and are knowhere to be seen. Brodie Lee got choked out and appears to get revenge by posting on Twitter that he respects Moxley. Archer doesn’t enter the battle royal for the title he just missed out on. Having neither Brodie or archer go on a rampage the night after they lost is a booking error to me.

FTR - Debut in the same exact way that Cody turned up for archer. Even revving engine before they got out. Then lay out B&B (in white) and don’t touch bucks. Pointless B&B being involved as FTR could have just turned up and had a stare down.

B&B&B - they now wear white and bunny is not bunny anymore and flirts with QT Marshall. They already had a great gimmick and there has been no explanation why Allie isn’t bunny anymore. 

Cody - seems to be getting annoyed that people are turning on him because of nepotism but he just beat a monster heel with a double crossroads that couldn’t even finish Shawn spears (the guy with the tully pants) 

Orange Cassidy - not a continuity issue but the Final battle royal segment could have been done without him. MJF accidentally punches wardlow, jungle boy uses the momentum to throw him over rope, then beats MJF with hurricarana to avenge PPV loss.

I understand there has been a pandemic and it’s their first year so had a small roster so I’m happy to let it go but they now have a full roster so there’s no more excuses.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think they need a person whose main job it to identify continuity issues between shows (for example):
> 
> Elite distancing themselves from Matt hardy so abruptly - I hate matt Hardy’s gimmick but the last few weeks AEW have done everything they can to push his gimmick and convince us that it is main event material. Now after i’ve paid for the PPV they have decided it’s an embarrassing gimmick and buried it in a 5 minute segment. I’m glad it’s buried but just seems a bit disrespectful to fans who have been saying it’s crap since day 1.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL POST! FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Marq'Quen isn't injured, I'm pretty impressed that they booked the injury to write Matt Hardy (and even PP) out of the potential save situation for the Bucks.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


Holy fuck it probably is Orange Cassidy. Would explain why he was fucking with Inner Circle. I was thinking it might be Darby or possibly Cody but it's definitely Le Sex Gods vs Tyson and OC or Jericho, Guevara and Hager vs Tyson, Cejudo and OC


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

We now have a 2nd Bdon…..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> We now have a 2nd Bdon…..


Lmfaoooo


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Erik. said:


> With response to your opening line - Quens injury was indeed a work to get rid of Matt Hardy.


I'm still not sure...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265818842351251457


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Holy fuck it probably is Orange Cassidy. Would explain why he was fucking with Inner Circle. I was thinking it might be Darby or possibly Cody but it's definitely Le Sex Gods vs Tyson and OC or Jericho, Guevara and Hager vs Tyson, Cejudo and OC


Considering Jericho wants a match with Cassidy - I could definitely see either a tag team match or a 6 man tag match of some kind.

TNT executives absolutely love OC apparently - he has his own AEW commercial too. Only person on the whole roster who has their own commercial on TNT


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

punkypower said:


> I'm still not sure...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265818842351251457





punkypower said:


> I'm still not sure...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265818842351251457


He isn't going to be admit it was a work is he? 

No idea how reliable they are but I am sure I saw PWInsider confirm it was a work.

And its too convenient that Hardy would just walk off with them, when does that EVER happen? And it just happened to happen the same time FTR debuted?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Considering Jericho wants a match with Cassidy - I could definitely see either a tag team match or a 6 man tag match of some kind.
> 
> TNT executives absolutely love OC apparently - he has his own AEW commercial too. Only person on the whole roster who has their own commercial on TNT


TBH from a card composition standpoint, it makes sense for your Mike Tyson match and OC match to be the same match. That way it gives you one more slot for a "serious workrate match"


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> We now have a 2nd Bdon…..





rbl85 said:


> We now have a 2nd Bdon…..


LMAO, I’ve now got enough friends to start my own tag team. 

I do feel I’ve raised some valid points though. Nobody wants AEW to succeed more than me. The moment Jon Moxley left WWE was the greatest wrestling related thing I’d witnessed since the attitude era I grew up in. Not only going to Vince’s rival but also breaking up the shield, there’s no coming back from that. “That’s good shit.” as they say. I haven’t watched WWE since.

I’m now at a point with AEW though where I feel they need to step up to the plate and produce a good product and that they can’t just get by saying they are anti-wwe and therefore their product must be good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> LMAO, I’ve now got enough friends to start my own tag team.
> 
> I do feel I’ve raised some valid points though. Nobody wants AEW to succeed more than me. The moment Jon Moxley left WWE was the greatest wrestling related thing I’d witnessed since the attitude era I grew up in. Not only going to Vince’s rival but also breaking up the shield, there’s no coming back from that. “That’s good shit.” as they say. I haven’t watched WWE since.
> 
> I’m now at a point with AEW though where I feel they need to step up to the plate and produce a good product and that they can’t just get by saying they are anti-wwe and therefore their product must be good.


Outside of popping onto Youtube or the net to see what Sting was doing at various points, I didn’t watch wrestling between ‘01 and the very first episode of Dynamite. Moxley showing up like he did hit me in the feels and made me feel like a second chance was coming. When I heard Dynamite would be airing on TNT, I marked out.

And that marking out continued into November when I started questioning some things that just didn’t make sense. And the questions grow more and more.

I’m labeled a hater, because I want better than they are giving me. They have given GREAT shows, so I know greatness is within them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The greatest moment since the attitude era was Kurt Angle debuting in TNA. Without a damn doubt. Moxley's debut is up there, but I had literal goosebumps when Angle debuted and attacked Joe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> The greatest moment since the attitude era was Kurt Angle debuting in TNA. Without a damn doubt. Moxley's debut is up there, but I had literal goosebumps when Angle debuted and attacked Joe.


Summer of Punk for me.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Outside of popping onto Youtube or the net to see what Sting was doing at various points, I didn’t watch wrestling between ‘01 and the very first episode of Dynamite. Moxley showing up like he did hit me in the feels and made me feel like a second chance was coming. When I heard Dynamite would be airing on TNT, I marked out.
> 
> And that marking out continued into November when I started questioning some things that just didn’t make sense. And the questions grow more and more.
> 
> I’m labeled a hater, because I want better than they are giving me. They have given GREAT shows, so I know greatness is within them.


Out of curiosity, do you happen to recall the one angle/segment from back then that you could say was the straw that broke the camel's back? For me personally, it was the Claire Lynch angle in TNA.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Summer of Punk for me.


That was god as well. Crazy how these moments went from almost monthly to barely yearly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> The greatest moment since the attitude era was Kurt Angle debuting in TNA. Without a damn doubt. Moxley's debut is up there, but I had literal goosebumps when Angle debuted and attacked Joe.


Was never big on Kurt Angle personally, though I must have quit watching right around the time he was making a name for himself.

The CM Punk pipe bomb lead me to a YouTube rabbit hole when that whole situation was going down, but I always thought it was a worked shoot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> The greatest moment since the attitude era was Kurt Angle debuting in TNA. Without a damn doubt. Moxley's debut is up there, but I had literal goosebumps when Angle debuted and attacked Joe.


His TNA theme was so good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

On sale for $12.50 at ShopAEW.com


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Out of curiosity, do you happen to recall the one angle/segment from back then that you could say was the straw that broke the camel's back? For me personally, it was the Claire Lynch angle in TNA.


That made me stop watching wrestling?

Shane McMahon standing in a WCW ring. I gave myself 2 hours of mourning to say goodbye to the characters and show that I had loved for years. Promised myself I wouldn’t get sucked back into the BS again, because Vince would just take it and kill it with car crash TV, HLA, and puppies to reel in the casuals whose taste for wrestling fucking sucks.

When I would pipe into check on Sting (childhood hero), I’d see the Abyss and think, “who the fuck is the mankind ripoff!?” Or the 6-sided ring which was a massive turnoff for me. Or the time I check back in to see “what do they have Sting doing now” and see Russo is still trying to make the New Blood angle work with Main Event Mafia. All were instant channel changers that didn’t keep me interested enough.

I did stay for what must have been a month or two long storyline of the Joker Sting trying to resurrect Hulkster. My favorite moment in that whole promo was Sting catching Hogan with a jab of the bat in the stomach, goes to pour vitamins down the Immortal One’s throat, and I could hear Hogan screaming “dammit sting, I think you broke my fucking rib!” To this day, my brother and I like to believe that was Terry telling Steve he’d caught him wrong with the bat. We hope he did. He deserves it for demanding that bullshit payoff at Starrcade.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Outside of popping onto Youtube or the net to see what Sting was doing at various points, I didn’t watch wrestling between ‘01 and the very first episode of Dynamite. Moxley showing up like he did hit me in the feels and made me feel like a second chance was coming. When I heard Dynamite would be airing on TNT, I marked out.
> 
> And that marking out continued into November when I started questioning some things that just didn’t make sense. And the questions grow more and more.
> 
> I’m labeled a hater, because I want better than they are giving me. They have given GREAT shows, so I know greatness is within them.


I think that is what is most frustrating to me about AEW, I really thought this was the second coming. The end of scripted, corrupt, child orientated crap and the beginning of a raw, competitive wrestling show. A year in and I’ve seen the inner circle turned from dominant heel faction who run the show to the Brady bunch who call people ninkumpoops. I’m a fan of Jericho and he carried the company this first year but some of his recent stuff has been shocking.

All AEW has to do is not fuck this up and they’re on to a winner, but some of the booking decisions lately have me questioning whether the elite can get out the way of their own egos and bitterness to make it work.

Even Jon Moxley is currently a watered down version of the guy who violently destroyed juice Robinson in NJPW and then paradigm shifted omega through a glass table. Now he just shrugs his shoulders and says phone your grandma.

I’m not a hater, I just want more because they have the ability to provide it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think that is what is most frustrating to me about AEW, I really thought this was the second coming. The end of scripted, corrupt, child orientated crap and the beginning of a raw, competitive wrestling show. A year in and I’ve seen the inner circle turned from dominant heel faction who run the show to the Brady bunch who call people ninkumpoops. I’m a fan of Jericho and he carried the company this first year but some of his recent stuff has been shocking.
> 
> All AEW has to do is not fuck this up and they’re on to a winner, but some of the booking decisions lately have me questioning whether the elite can get out the way of their own egos and bitterness to make it work.
> 
> ...


I feel like a certain someone gets upset when others put together more meaningful segments. 

Omega and Moxley were show stealers every time they were on-screen together that first month or so. The casino chip spot, the perfect camera shot of Omega getting ready to do the rise of the terminator with Moxley over his shoulder and Omega with the “what is going on?” facial expression leading to the glass table spot, everything was GOLD. Take out Omega and make him look like a chump who does literally NOTHING for 2 weeks after such a hot PPV.

Jericho was killing it as champion and should have remained in that role. It was clear as day he could run another few months as LeChampion. But he had to lose, was getting too much air time.

Moxley wins the title and immediately hints at Cody hiding behind the “I can’t challenge for the title” bs. After that, Moxley is more like Dean Ambrose with the goofy shit than ever before. Went from a Stone Cold homage to a silly fucker in record time.

MJF wins his blood feud, hints at a title chance, pandemic hits, and we’re to pretend that we can’t send prefaced videos in seconds via our phones?

Ditto for Page getting over massively and disappearing after Revolution.

Cody gonna Cody. All there is to it. And he’s got his hand firmly up the Money Mark’s ass to get everything done his way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Marq'Quen isn't injured, I'm pretty impressed that they booked the injury to write Matt Hardy (and even PP) out of the potential save situation for the Bucks.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


Quen just confirmed on twitter he’s all good. It was def a work


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> I feel like a certain someone gets upset when others put together more meaningful segments.
> 
> Omega and Moxley were show stealers every time they were on-screen together that first month or so. The casino chip spot, the perfect camera shot of Omega getting ready to do the rise of the terminator with Moxley over his shoulder and Omega with the “what is going on?” facial expression leading to the glass table spot, everything was GOLD. Take out Omega and make him look like a chump who does literally NOTHING for 2 weeks after such a hot PPV.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above. Every time I now see Cody on screen the first thing which pops into my head is ‘Cody gonna cody’. He said that he was the 4th call on tony khan’s list, the reason for that is because he was the 4th best, kenny is best wrestler, bucks are best tag team (I don’t agree but can see why others think it), then there’s Cody, and hangman 5th as he was relatively unknown/doubted at beginning of AEW (he’s since proven wrong as he has the greatest character on the show).

I believe there is a space on the show for Cody and I think he needs to turn heel soon before he loses the crowd, but I don’t want the whole show revolve around him (and Brandi wherever they can stick her in) and every feud end up in the demotion of the opponent:

Shawn Spears - Chairman gimmick ended after match and then pinned in tournament by figure 4
Butcher & Blade - debuted, then lost and haven’t recovered 
Wardlow - Loses first match he dominates 
Darby Allin - Lost 3 times and Cody used coffin drop 
Archer - Buried as far as I’m concerned 
MJF - Hasn’t best Cody clean (I don’t think)

He’s in triple h territory which is ironic as he started AEW by smashing the throne with a hammer


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW needs to make sure that Gooch dude stays backstage - he's the type of dude who looks down on wrestling and was playing it up like a joke with his face paint and whistle (I think that was around his neck). He also tried to make it all about him like a clown.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree with all of the above. Every time I now see Cody on screen the first thing which pops into my head is ‘Cody gonna cody’. He said that he was the 4th call on tony khan’s list, the reason for that is because he was the 4th best, kenny is best wrestler, bucks are best tag team (I don’t agree but can see why others think it), then there’s Cody, and hangman 5th as he was relatively unknown/doubted at beginning of AEW (he’s since proven wrong as he has the greatest character on the show).
> 
> I believe there is a space on the show for Cody and I think he needs to turn heel soon before he loses the crowd, but I don’t want the whole show revolve around him (and Brandi wherever they can stick her in) and every feud end up in the demotion of the opponent:
> 
> ...


They made him look like a monster for Cody to slay, and the fallout is...Archer is just hiding and going to forget Cody beating him? They did the same stupid shit when Moxley beta Omega, making Omega look like a fucking geek.

Wins and losses have never actually mattered in wrestling, but what you have going for you coming out of wins and losses DO. Archer is dead. Brodie Lee is dead. Omega was dead. That’s why they slapped him in a random tag team to help get over Page.

Cody is either telling a great fucking heel turn with lots of moving parts that are meant to work us diehards, or he really is just a piece of shit that would do anything to hear HHH say, “I respect you, kid.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW needs to make sure that Gooch dude stays backstage - he's the type of dude who looks down on wrestling and was playing it up like a joke with his face paint and whistle (I think that was around his neck). He also tried to make it all about him like a clown.


everyone is cocky until they start taking bumps


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> They made him look like a monster for Cody to slay, and the fallout is...Archer is just hiding and going to forget Cody beating him? They did the same stupid shit when Moxley beta Omega, making Omega look like a fucking geek.
> 
> Wins and losses have never actually mattered in wrestling, but what you have going for you coming out of wins and losses DO. Archer is dead. Brodie Lee is dead. Omega was dead. That’s why they slapped him in a random tag team to help get over Page.
> 
> Cody is either telling a great fucking heel turn with lots of moving parts that are meant to work us diehards, or he really is just a piece of shit that would do anything to hear HHH say, “I respect you, kid.”


I really don’t know what they do with Archer now, what is the point building a monster up that big to have him lose convincingly. He should’ve entered the battle royal and cleared house.

I think the rise of omega and page was more luck than good booking. I think the original plan was to have bucks win titles as a result of page’s heel turn (so fans didn’t turn on bucks for booking themselves into titles) but they backed out when page became a crowd favourite. I think omega will always do ok because his matches are always great. 

I hope that Cody is telling a great heel turn but I doubt it, or I guarantee that was not the original plan but he may now run with it because people are catching on to his nepotism.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW needs to make sure that Gooch dude stays backstage - he's the type of dude who looks down on wrestling and was playing it up like a joke with his face paint and whistle (I think that was around his neck). He also tried to make it all about him like a clown.


Looked like he was having a laugh to me and seemed to relish in Jericho stiffing him a few times. 

They were laughing with eachother in the back. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266060066114813952


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

@bdon I was laughing when you also used „cody gonna cody“ and good we have a new member in the FTCR club


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> @bdon I was laughing when you also used „cody gonna cody“ and good we have a new member in the FTCR club


I’ve been calling out Cody’s shit since November when everyone was deep on the Roller Codster’s shit as “best baby face in the business!”

It’s easy to look like best babyface in the business with the best storylines and booking.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Brit was great but why are they setting up a feud with referee? Statlander would've been a better choice for conspiracy - she's an alien after all


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Aubrey vs Britt angle is annoying as fuck, and it is something I had feared with Aubrey being so over. It’s being a mark for yourselves. Keep Aubrey to what she does, being the best ref in the business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> The Aubrey vs Britt angle is annoying as fuck, and it is something I had feared with Aubrey being so over. It’s being a mark for yourselves. Keep Aubrey to what she does, being the best ref in the business.


i somehow think it is inevitable

Aubrey is the most over woman on the roster / only a matter of time until she was gonna do something

wether i agree or not remains to be seen


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Tyson came across as an embarrassing drunk.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Looked like he was having a laugh to me and seemed to relish in Jericho stiffing him a few times.
> 
> They were laughing with eachother in the back.
> 
> ...


This UFC guy best be educated on what kayfabe is. He wouldn't be back if he exposed my major television angle like that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This UFC guy best be educated on what kayfabe is.


Should always pay respects to the dead.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it might be mickey gooch jr the guy with the white shirt and the paint


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I am more and more convinced that Cody only allows himself to be booked well. If he cared about the whole show being good, he wouldn't allow Kenny Omega and The Bucks to put together their own shit. They need to be booked.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I am more and more convinced that Cody only allows himself to be booked well. If he cared about the whole show being good, he wouldn't allow Kenny Omega and The Bucks to put together their own shit. They need to be booked.


Glad you’re coming around, dick. Lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Glad you’re coming around, dick. Lol


Despite my negative responses to a lot of what AEW does, I'm actually quite an optimistic person, believe it or not. I wanted to believe that Cody cared. It's just getting harder and harder to accept. Everyone is playing the money mark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> This was a little irritation at first but is really annoying me now: It is Dasha mispronouncing Hikaru Shida's name. Has no one gone up to her to and showed her how to say her name? Shida's the Champion now too. It drives me up the wall.


*Shida loves it 🤷

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266118721300561923*


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> I’ve been calling out Cody’s shit since November when everyone was deep on the Roller Codster’s shit as “best baby face in the business!”
> 
> It’s easy to look like best babyface in the business with the best storylines and booking.


I meant Hitman1987 as the new member


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> I meant Hitman1987 as the new member


I can feel a stable forming.

I’m looking forward to Dynamite this week where they show the world they have the best tag team roster by having a tag title match with 4 singles competitors in it 🙈


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can picture Cody as a mob henchmen, lisp in Italian and all, “uhhh, hey Tony! I-I-I dun know wha’ to do with deez 4 singles guys. Two of em claim to be 5 uh our BEST! But they ain’t even god history wif Vince and Trips! Wha’ ya want me to do!?”

Tony Khan turns to the camera, scratching his chin in a very Brando sort of fashion, pausing for dramatic effect, “Let em sleep with the tags-es, sì?”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I can feel a stable forming.
> 
> I’m looking forward to Dynamite this week where they show the world they have the best tag team roster by having a tag title match with 4 singles competitors in it 🙈


i think Havoc / Kip is a team now for the foreseeable future. Alone they are lowcard 4 lyfe - together they make a pretty good team


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think Havoc / Kip is a team now for the foreseeable future. Alone they are lowcard 4 lyfe - together they make a pretty good team


I think the point i’m trying to make really is that they already have a lot of tag teams that they are not using so why are they creating more by putting low card singles wrestlers together. That’s WWE style booking. If Kip Sabian was any good they would be strapping a rocket to him and ford’s back, unfortunately for her Kip isn’t. I appreciate there is a connection because they live together but their on screen characters have nothing in common and they will never win anything because there are better actual tag teams ahead of them.

Why can’t butcher & blade, Jurassic express, pnp, private party, Brandi’s natural nightmares, Angelico & evans, Gunn club etc etc be doing this match.

Just doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think Havoc / Kip is a team now for the foreseeable future. Alone they are lowcard 4 lyfe - together they make a pretty good team


I think the point i’m trying to make really is that they already have a lot of tag teams that they are not using so why are they creating more by putting low card singles wrestlers together. That’s WWE style booking. If Kip Sabian was any good they would be strapping a rocket to him and ford’s back, unfortunately for her Kip isn’t. I appreciate there is a connection because they live together but their on screen characters have nothing in common and they will never win anything because there are better actual tag teams ahead of them.

Why can’t butcher & blade, Jurassic express, pnp, private party, Brandi’s natural nightmares, Angelico & evans, Gunn club etc etc be doing this match.

Just doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think the point i’m trying to make really is that they already have a lot of tag teams that they are not using so why are they creating more by putting low card singles wrestlers together. That’s WWE style booking. If Kip Sabian was any good they would be strapping a rocket to him and ford’s back, unfortunately for her Kip isn’t. I appreciate there is a connection because they live together but their on screen characters have nothing in common and they will never win anything because there are better actual tag teams ahead of them.
> 
> Why can’t butcher & blade, Jurassic express, pnp, private party, Brandi’s natural nightmares, Angelico & evans, Gunn club etc etc be doing this match.
> 
> Just doesn’t make sense to me.


i think it was for pandemic reasons as most of the tag guys were at home

but i take your point


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think the point i’m trying to make really is that they already have a lot of tag teams that they are not using so why are they creating more by putting low card singles wrestlers together. That’s WWE style booking. If Kip Sabian was any good they would be strapping a rocket to him and ford’s back, unfortunately for her Kip isn’t. I appreciate there is a connection because they live together but their on screen characters have nothing in common and they will never win anything because there are better actual tag teams ahead of them.
> 
> Why can’t butcher & blade, Jurassic express, pnp, private party, Brandi’s natural nightmares, Angelico & evans, Gunn club etc etc be doing this match.
> 
> Just doesn’t make sense to me.


Kip is decent enough to keep around. He's young and is able to garner a reaction from the crowd (when there was one). He has potential as a future mainstay mid carder.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Taz is managing Cage, does that mean he's out as Dark commentary? I know he had a can statement before the last show but that was likely taped before Taz showed up with Cage at DON2.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What tag teams, that are available, aren't they using?

Private Party
Best Friends
Young Bucks
Kip and Havoc
SCU

All used within the last week.

Dark Order aren't allowed in the country.

Hangman and Page teamed at the weekend.

Ortiz and Santana teamed at the weekend.

Le Sex Gods teamed at the weekend.

The Hybrid 2 aren't allowed in the country.

FTR just debuted.

Lucha Bros can't compete as Penta isn't allowed in the country.

From what I can see, only two teams haven't been used in the last week in some sort of multi man match (and let's face it, you can't have the whole fucking tag decision compete on one show)

Jungle Express
Butcher and the Blade

And even B&B were atleast involved.

However in a 2 hour show they managed to start a new feud with B&B, Revival debut and tease something with Bucks, build further between Moxley/Cage, continue character development for Britt even with her injured, show more signs of a Cody heel turn and make steps towards making the TNT title somewhat more of a TV defending championship, give us two title matches next week with the the titles also on the line and build towards a big Tyson/Jericho feud.

There was plenty of stories or development going on. People complained for a while that the shows had alot of filler however EVERYTHING in Wednesdays show had something that meant something. Whether you liked it or not was a different matter. That's preference. 

Alot of the pandemic shows had most of the talent in isolation. And filled with enhancement talents. Bit hard to build further with them and even then they built something up for a month with Jericho/Pineapple.

Suddenly we get talent back like Page, Bucks, Revival, Cage and the imminent returns for the likes of PAC and Penta and the shows are going to have things that matter up and down the card.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think the point i’m trying to make really is that they already have a lot of tag teams that they are not using so why are they creating more by putting low card singles wrestlers together. That’s WWE style booking. If Kip Sabian was any good they would be strapping a rocket to him and ford’s back, unfortunately for her Kip isn’t. I appreciate there is a connection because they live together but their on screen characters have nothing in common and they will never win anything because there are better actual tag teams ahead of them.
> 
> Why can’t butcher & blade, Jurassic express, pnp, private party, Brandi’s natural nightmares, Angelico & evans, Gunn club etc etc be doing this match.
> 
> Just doesn’t make sense to me.


I’d like to make a seperate account just to “like” this twice.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Shida loves it 🤷
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266118721300561923*


Another poster pointed out that Dasha is actually the one saying it correctly, with an accent and JR. Tony and Excaliber are saying it wrong, With that being the case why are they not saying it like Dasha then? Especially Ex. which seems like something he would do, being so technical on the moves.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

For real.. is it Wed yet?

an hour long AEW program with a mix of promos and short matches will be very welcome on a Friday

now I have to play Monster Hunter or something


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Erik. said:


> What tag teams, that are available, aren't they using?
> 
> Private Party
> Best Friends
> ...


I understand where you are coming from but hear me out:

Jurassic express (minus Marko)
Probably the best face tag
Team they have that appeals to younger kids. Every kid will want Tarzan/dinosaur merch. Jungle boy is gunna lose to Cody next week though (I hope not but can’t see cody losing after 2 weeks) then they will probably re-enter tag team scene. They could have let somebody else win battle royal to eat the Cody pin, or not bother having one and use the ranking system for once, but here we are. We got one half of a good tag team in a singles match he’s probably going to lose, after he just came off a great showing with MJF.

B&B (without B)
Their gimmick was fine (apart from the blades dark order type mask) but apparently they’ve changed and they could have easily have filled the tag team pandemic hole as good heel workers. Instead they were involved in a match that already had 2 tag teams in it (bucks/Private party). Had they not got involved they could have replaced havoc&kip and you would have had two tag team matches on card with 4 actual tag teams. And jurrasic express, Gunn club and natural Nightmares, dark order (see below) still to spare.

Natural Nightmares
Regardless of what people think they are getting pushed soon. There’s no way that Brandi and Dustin (and his legacy) would settle for jobber status. It baffles me why Dustin needs his brother’s wife as a manager as she has less experience than him but I will happily pay your next PPV fee if I’m wrong and they get humiliated to B&B.

Gunn club
Not sure if they are any good but they look big and are a tag team so could fill the tag team jobber pandemic hole. If they don’t get going soon is there much point?

SCU
First champs who lost to hangman and omega so history there already so why not have them beat havoc&kip to give them a confidence boost and then have one SCU member cost the other in the title match to really ignite the feud.

Private party 
Tied up in bucks match as mentioned above.

Shawn spears
He’s been actively searching for a tag partner so why not have him try different partners out until one works.

Dark order
They could have entered number 10 into battle royal and the 2 lower guys (can’t remembe names) into tag match as a sign of their strength across all fronts even know their boss lost, similar with Hydra in marvel where if you cut head off 1 snake then 2 others replace it.

It isn’t teally that hard to find compelling storylines with the talent they got and as you stated, most of the talent isn’t even available.

My issue with low card singles wrestlers becoming tag teams is that people above them (Darby/sammy/archer/Brodie/cage (possibly)/Hager/jungle boy etc) will then need to replace them as jobbers to the stars (jericho/Cody/Moxley).

I honestly hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’d like to make a seperate account just to “like” this twice.


#RhodeWarriors


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm hoping the current Chris jericho character is a short term thing and goes back to being a more ruthless heel character like at the start of aew and whilst in njpw.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I understand where you are coming from but hear me out:
> 
> Jurassic express (minus Marko)
> Probably the best face tag
> ...


Better decision-making than we are receiving.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> #RhodeWarriors


How’d you know about drinking problem!? I have cut back!!!

Edit: Nevermind. I see what you did there. Cody rHHHodes gonna Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Another poster pointed out that Dasha is actually the one saying it correctly, with an accent and JR. Tony and Excaliber are saying it wrong, With that being the case why are they not saying it like Dasha then? Especially Ex. which seems like something he would do, being so technical on the moves.


*Because the way English is set up, we're automatically going to pronounce it as HE-CAR-OO. It's not a big deal either way. Regional accents regardless of language will always make pronunciations vary.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

hikaru pronunciation: How to pronounce hikaru in Japanese


Pronunciation guide: Learn how to pronounce hikaru in Japanese with native pronunciation. hikaru translation and audio pronunciation




forvo.com


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

There were no FyterFest details afterall!!


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

I've kept up without physically watching much wrestling of late...I struggle with the empty arenas. Watching AEW right now for the first time in a while and the Britney Baker segment had me laughing a lot. I dunno why but it kept be interested.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bubbly said:


> I've kept up without physically watching much wrestling of late...I struggle with the empty arenas. Watching AEW right now for the first time in a while and the Britney Baker segment had me laughing a lot. I dunno why but it kept be interested.


She’s got great charisma and her character is perfect for her. One of the best things in women wrestling in my opinion.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Aedubya said:


> There were no FyterFest details afterall!!


It'll speak volumes if the date is announced to be later than July 14th when all those contracts expire. 

They would be VERY wise to sign Rusev. Ryder could be okay as a mid carder as well. Their mid-card could use his size imo


----------

